# Confessare una "sbandata" serve a qualcosa?



## G.a.S. (26 Luglio 2010)

Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in  tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali",  insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a  tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero,  sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato,  sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me, mi chiede  ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
Dire la verità la farebbe star solo male e credo che vederla soffrire  farebbe star me ancora peggio se possibile. 
Per ora attendo e taccio.
Riuscirò a portarmi questo segreto nella tomba? 
Questo può evitare inutili  dolori?
Domande a cui non so rispondere.
Per ora mi faccio solo schifo!
P.S. e anche stanotte non si dorme pensando ai propri errori...


----------



## Becco (26 Luglio 2010)

Fai un bello sforzo e tieniti il rimorso e il segreto. Ti servirà a non rifare l'errore. Confessare una sbandata (se è stata una sbandata beninteso) è un modo vile di scaricarsi la coscienza e di fare soffrire l'altra persona.
Invece magari puoi seriemente dare una bella revisionata ellla tua relazione perchè qualcosa da correggere c'è di sicuro, per caso nudi su di un letto con un'altra donna non ci si capita per caso.
Dammi retta, è una cosa saggia.
Becco


----------



## Daniele (26 Luglio 2010)

Tieniti la cosa dentro di te e non dare questo dolore a tua moglie, sarebbe non onesto, ma cattivo farlo per scaricarsi la coscenza. sai la mia ex voleva che trovassi la colpa del suo tradimento ho scoperto e...lei dopo si è sentita più leggera e dopo un anno io ho provato a suicidarmi, dimmi tu, ne vale la pena per un dolorino rischiare questo?


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Assolutamente non dire niente.
Un errore può capitare ma non lo si fa pagare ad un altro.
Devi espiare con il silenzio ed i sensi di colpa:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brady (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
> senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
> Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
> Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali", insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero, sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato, *sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me*, mi chiede ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
> ...


 
No non ci riuscirai...
perché per farlo bisogna essere molto scaltri e freddi, e tu mi sembri già sulla via del martirio. Hai anche già innescato il meccanismo per cui VUOI che lei se ne accorga di modo che sia lei a insistere che c'è qualcosa che non va. Stai cercando quell'assurdo equilibrio tra il confessare per non sentirti più in colpa per quello che hai fatto e fare in modo che sia lei a costringerti a parlare per non sentirti in colpa di averla fatta soffrire confessandoglielo. Capirai anche tu che questo è impossibile. 
Prendi una decisione ferma e subito e perseguila con convinzione. Qualunque sia.

In merito al dire e non dire, io ti ho già scritto, ma ribadisco. Penso che tua moglie dovrebbe sapere con chi vive e di cosa sei capace (non sto dando un giudizio, intendo in generale , cose belle e cose brutte).
Se però tu hai la ferma convinzione in questo caso di aver fatto la più grossa cagata del mondo (scusa il francese) e sei convinto di essere in grado di non farlo succedere mai più, forse è meglio risparmiare il dolore a tua moglie.
Sempre che non ci sia il rischio reale che lo scopra... in tal caso meglio saperlo da te...
Come vedi le variabili sono tante....

Io comunque ascolterei cosa ha scritto Becco (queste cose non succedono per caso) e cominicerei un bel lavoro di analisi del tuo rapporto. Se si arriva a tradire almeno qualche falla nella relazione c'è...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Assolutamente non dire niente.
> Un errore può capitare ma non lo si fa pagare ad un altro.
> Devi espiare con il silenzio ed i sensi di colpa:mrgreen::mrgreen:


straquoto


----------



## Nobody (26 Luglio 2010)

Sbagliare è umano, può capitare. Supera da solo la colpa, e non parlargliene mai.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Assolutamente non dire niente.
> Un errore può capitare ma non lo si fa pagare ad un altro.
> Devi espiare con il silenzio ed i sensi di colpa:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Quoto.


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Assolutamente non dire niente.
> Un errore può capitare ma non lo si fa pagare ad un altro.
> Devi espiare con il silenzio ed i sensi di colpa:mrgreen::mrgreen:


se è un errore..........
son d'accordo con te


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
> senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
> Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
> Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in  tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali",  insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a  tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero,  sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato,  sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me, mi chiede  ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
> ...


Ma lascia perdere le tombe, e le colleghe zoccole, e TACI. E' stato solo un episodio, non creare inutili dolori.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

Quoto brady, becco e abigail.

Allora se sei sicuro che quella sia stata solo una sbandata, allora non dire nulla. Rifletti sul perchè è successo, anche io credo che certe cose non succedono per caso.

Se la sbandata è stata conseguenza di un problema con tua moglie, allora parla con lei di questi problemi, parla con te stesso del perchè è successo.


Quoto verena sulle colleghe zoccole. :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Stranamente (per come sono) in questo caso sono concorde sul tacere.
Però è importante che questo silenzio con lei non si trasformi in un silenzio nella coscienza che si trasforma in callo...


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Confessare una sbandata a che cosa serve?
1) a creare il famoso caos per rompere la monotonia?
2) a delegare il tradito e passargli la patata bollente?
3) a lustrarsi di una sorta di  "aria" vanitosa/narcisistica?


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

Ma con la collega "zoccola" adesso come ti comporti?

In ogni caso quoto tutti gli altri, non dirglielo e presto ti dimenticherai (quasi) tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma con la collega "zoccola" adesso come ti comporti?
> 
> In ogni caso quoto tutti gli altri, non dirglielo e presto ti dimenticherai (quasi) tutto.


Per me la collega avrà uno strategico attacco di amnesia selettiva.

Però se la collega è zoccola lui è zoccolo?


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me la collega avrà uno strategico attacco di amnesia selettiva.
> 
> Però se la collega è zoccola lui è zoccolo?


ma...... perchè etichettarla come zoccola??????? potrebbe essere lui un alcolizzato:carneval:

a parte tutto perchè giudicarla magari forse lei si trova nella stessa situazione imbarazzante, non è certo un anello al dito che cambia le cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ma...... perchè etichettarla come zoccola??????? potrebbe essere lui un alcolizzato:carneval:
> 
> a parte tutto perchè giudicarla magari forse lei si trova nella stessa situazione imbarazzante, non è certo un anello al dito che cambia le cose.


 E' quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che ho scritto.



Si in effetti è vero, se lei è zoccola lui è zoccolo! Non cambia niente, hanno sbagliato entrambi... 

Ieri sera ho visto un film su sky, Obsessed... Parlava di una biondina zoccola (in quel caso lo era veramente) che tartassava il proprio capo, un manager di successo, sposato con una splendida donna (Beyoncé) che vede la propria  esistenza trasformarsi in un incubo quando diventa oggetto  dell'ossessione della stagista che lavora nel suo ufficio. 

La moglie poi risolve tutto da sola :mexican:


edit: ma aspettate che lo scriva io "zoccola" per intervenire??? :singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si in effetti è vero, se lei è zoccola lui è zoccolo! Non cambia niente, hanno sbagliato entrambi...
> 
> Ieri sera ho visto un film su sky, Obsessed... Parlava di una biondina zoccola (in quel caso lo era veramente) che tartassava il proprio capo, un manager di successo, sposato con una splendida donna (Beyoncé) che vede la propria esistenza trasformarsi in un incubo quando diventa oggetto dell'ossessione della stagista che lavora nel suo ufficio.
> 
> La moglie poi risolve tutto da sola :mexican:


 Ma quello è il sogno di ogni uomo...


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quello è il sogno di ogni uomo...


cosa diventare oggetto dell'ossessione malata di una stagista? no no grazie


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> cosa diventare oggetto dell'ossessione malata di una stagista? no no grazie


no, prima che diventi malata:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> cosa diventare oggetto dell'ossessione malata di una stagista? no no grazie


 Avere una donna che perde la testa per lui e un'altra che gli risolve la situazione quando si fa troppo pesante.


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avere una donna che perde la testa per lui e un'altra che gli risolve la situazione quando si fa troppo pesante.


Non volevo rivelare il finale del film ma a questo punto te lo dico.

La moglie del bel manager di successo ammazza la stagista zoccola biondina. Il finale è un pò come il finale di Kramer contro Kramer. La zoccola vola dal lampadario!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non volevo rivelare il finale del film ma a questo punto te lo dico.
> 
> La moglie del bel manager di successo ammazza la stagista zoccola biondina. Il finale è un pò come il finale di Kramer contro Kramer. La zoccola vola dal lampadario!
> 
> :mrgreen:


 Era La guerra dei Roses.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non volevo rivelare il finale del film ma a questo punto te lo dico.
> 
> *La moglie del bel manager di successo ammazza la stagista zoccola biondina.* Il finale è un pò come il finale di Kramer contro Kramer. La zoccola vola dal lampadario!
> 
> :mrgreen:


 
mi piacciono le storie a lieto fine :mexican:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

*gas benvenuto.*



G.a.S. ha detto:


> Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
> senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
> Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
> Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali", insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero, sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato, sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me, mi chiede ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
> ...


se le vuoi bene come pare che sia. taci. affare che ti devi digerire da solo. tu l'hai fatta e tu te la godi .


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Tieniti la cosa dentro di te e non dare questo dolore a tua moglie, sarebbe non onesto, ma cattivo farlo per scaricarsi la coscenza. sai la mia ex voleva che trovassi la colpa del suo tradimento ho scoperto e...lei dopo si è sentita più leggera e dopo un anno io ho provato a suicidarmi, dimmi tu, ne vale la pena per un dolorino rischiare questo?


daniele, scusa...ma ho capito bene?

lei voleva che TU trovassi la cola del SUO tradimento?

E POI SEI STATO COSI MALE AL PUNTO CHE...


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era La guerra dei Roses.


Hai ragione Persa! Mi stavo scervellando per ricordarmi il titolo giusto del film e per fortuna mi hai aiutato te... sai quando hai la risposta sulla punta della lingua?!


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Hai ragione Persa! Mi stavo scervellando per ricordarmi il titolo giusto del film e per fortuna mi hai aiutato te... sai quando hai la risposta sulla punta della lingua?!


Ciao Papero tenero.


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao Papero tenero.


Ciao micia affettuosa


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me la collega avrà uno strategico attacco di amnesia selettiva.
> 
> Però se la collega è zoccola lui è zoccolo?


of course, lo davo per scontato


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi piacciono le storie a lieto fine :mexican:


 Anche a me!


----------



## G.a.S. (26 Luglio 2010)

beh la collega non dovrebbe essere un problema visto che l'anno prossimo la probabilità di lavorare nuovamente entrambi nello stesso posto è abbastanza bassa per non dire "nulla", il suo numero non ce l'ho e lei non ha il mio insomma... pure se volessi, e non voglio, non potrei rivederla ne  risentirla.
Abbiamo problemi di coppia? Beh SI, è ovvio, la vita non è rose e fiori tutti i giorni, non siamo in luna di miele tutti i giorni, capitano giornate tremende, litigi idioti per cose stupide che se ci pensi dopo ti chiedi perchè?
Stiamo cercando casa da un anno forse l'abbiam trovata, abbiamo idee diverse su come "gestire" la cosa e un po' di tensione si è accumulata, ma non posso dire di non amarla, mi butterei tra le fiamme per la mia metà.
Ah chi dice che la colpa sia della collega?
Quello sposato sono io, la colpa è MIA, non si discute, lei c'è stata ma ad allungare la mano per primo, restando in tema di confessioni, sono stato io!
Purtroppo la tipa è a dir poco "gnocca" e mi è impazzito l'ormone, forse anche per quei problemi di coppia, che ripeto ci sono non lo nega nessuno dei due, non ci facevano "stare insieme" da un bel po' di tempo.
Questo non toglie che io non posso pensare alla mia vita senza la mia compagna.
Per chi ha tentato il suicidio per aver scoperto il tradimento, che dire mia moglie credo sia più forte di me in tante cose, di sicuro non arriverebbe a tanto, credo, ma concordo sul pensare che soffrirebbe in una maniera assurda, e non lo merita, dopo essermi stata vicina quando io ho avuto problemi professionali e personali, infliggerle questa pena inutile sarebbe davvero cattivo da parte mia, la convinzione di NON parlare si fa sempre più strada tra i miei pensieri, certo la mia testa la notte inizia a "frullare" e non dormo pensando a ciò che ho fatto, cercherò di espiare queste mie colpe in qualche modo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> beh la collega non dovrebbe essere un problema visto che l'anno prossimo la probabilità di lavorare nuovamente entrambi nello stesso posto è abbastanza bassa per non dire "nulla", il suo numero non ce l'ho e lei non ha il mio insomma... pure se volessi, e non voglio, non potrei rivederla ne risentirla.
> Abbiamo problemi di coppia? Beh SI, è ovvio, la vita non è rose e fiori tutti i giorni, non siamo in luna di miele tutti i giorni, capitano giornate tremende, litigi idioti per cose stupide che se ci pensi dopo ti chiedi perchè?
> Stiamo cercando casa da un anno forse l'abbiam trovata, abbiamo idee diverse su come "gestire" la cosa e un po' di tensione si è accumulata, ma non posso dire di non amarla, mi butterei tra le fiamme per la mia metà.
> Ah chi dice che la colpa sia della collega?
> ...


Mi pari una brava persona onesta.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> beh la collega non dovrebbe essere un problema visto che l'anno prossimo la probabilità di lavorare nuovamente


 Non dovrebbe essere...o non è un problema?




> Ah chi dice che la colpa sia della collega?
> Quello sposato sono io, la colpa è MIA, non si discute, lei c'è stata ma ad allungare la mano per primo, restando in tema di confessioni, sono stato io!


La collega non è certo esente da colpe, e si secondo me è una grande zoc...
Anche lei ha un compagno con cui convive, e nonostante sia stato tu a mettere le mani addosso per primo, non mi sembra che a lei sia dispiaciuto.

Quindi fossi in te inizierei a liberarmi di qualche colpa, giusto per dare un po' di respiro al tuo animo.


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pari una brava persona onesta.


Anche a me


----------



## G.a.S. (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Anche a me


non sono senza peccati, non sono mica un santo, ma ho sempre cercato di non essere stronzo... e poi lo sono stato con la persona con cui mai e poi mai avrei dovuto esserlo!

P.S. la collega non è, non sarà, un problema!
è successo e se per uno strano caso dovessi vederla per strada... cambierei percorso!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> non sono senza peccati, non sono mica un santo, ma ho sempre cercato di non essere stronzo... e poi lo sono stato con la persona con cui mai e poi mai avrei dovuto esserlo!


 Con te stesso.


Guarda che se la cosa la tieni per te, sei stato stronzo solo con te stesso. Hai intaccato la tua autostima e basta. Ma la puoi riguadagnare ora.


----------



## G.a.S. (26 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe essere...o non è un problema?
> 
> 
> La collega non è certo esente da colpe, e si secondo me è una grande zoc...
> ...


e alolora perchè sono qui a piangere?


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> non sono senza peccati, non sono mica un santo, ma ho sempre cercato di non essere stronzo... e poi lo sono stato con la persona con cui mai e poi mai avrei dovuto esserlo!


Hai sbagliato.
Capita, basta che non ti autoassolva troppo superficialmente (cosa che non mi pare tu stia facendo).
Gli errori si fanno ma devono portare anche una riflessione che tu, giustamente, stai facendo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e alolora perchè sono qui a piangere?


 Perchè senti la colpa verso tua moglie, e verso te stesso. Ci sta, non vederlo necessariamente come un fatto negativo... di fatto non lo è. hai fatto una cazzata, può capitare. Però ne senti il peso, mi pare un'ottima cosa. Stai solo attento a non far trapelare nulla... è difficile, ma vedila come un'espiazione.


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e alolora perchè sono qui a piangere?


E' il rimorso ... il rimorso fa male dentro, sara' il prezzo che pagherai per la stronzata che hai fatto.

Ora guarda avanti


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e alolora perchè sono qui a piangere?


 Come ti hanno detto tutti gli altri, è il rimorso, i sensi di colpa.

Non hai alternative gas, fai appello a tutta la tua forza e chiudi questo evento in un posticino del,a tua memoria. Non fare l'errore di vuotare il sacco, sperando di sentirti meglio o che lei ti dia la giusta punizione!!


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e alolora perchè sono qui a piangere?


*Ego te absolvo in nomine pater et filii et spiritus sanctis amen*


----------



## Grande82 (26 Luglio 2010)

giobbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> giobbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


ciao grande, bacio


----------



## Grande82 (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ciao grande, bacio


 giobbino, qui c'è gente che assolve e non c'ha l'autorità!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
> senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
> Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
> Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali", insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero, sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato, sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me, mi chiede ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
> ...


Ciao G.a.S!
Te ti presenti come uno sguscio in buona fede, e certo fa un po' simpatia anche ai ricettacoli di veleno più ricolmi un pellegrino che tutto contrito confessa di aver pasteggiato nell'altrui pollaio e giura cogli occhi luccicanti e decisi che non lo farà più.

Del resto non è poi mica così facile teletrasportarsi a casa di una collega gnoccolona, vedersi sublimare i vestiti di dosso contemporaneamente, venire scaraventati sullo stesso letto, assumere una posizione compatibile con l'accoppiamento, avere per avventura un afflusso inspiagabile e repentino di sangue nel pene, essere afferrati da una forza invisibile e fatti vibrare con giusta frequenza e durata in modo da trovare la cosa piacevole proprio mentre si è abbastanza ubriachi per usarlo come attenuante ma non troppo da smorzare la virilità e proprio la sera che il legittimo consorte dell'altra è fuori.

Ma non deve essere neppure così improbabile da non poter capitare con la stressa facilità con cui si scivolerebbe sul comune guano di fenicottero azzurro al polo sud.
E neppure meno repentino.

Puoi portarti la cosa nella tomba?
Beh, nessuno dovrebbe avere una vita così breve!

Del resto un segreto è qualcosa che tutti vengono a sapere.
Uno alla volta.

Magari tua moglie sarà tra le ultime a saperlo.
Magari no.

Dipende da te.
Magari se non vuoi dirglielo, come ti è stato suggerito, non fare il gonzo inflitto rischiando così di palesare coi fatti quello che le parole tacciono!

Se poi vuoi vedere che effetto fa la verità, che è un'opzione rispettabilissima e fa sì che tua moglie abbia accanto un uomo piuttosto che una larva piagnucolante o un intelligente discernitore della convenienza, non dovresti certo preoccuparti che lei si butti da 15° piano...

Che chi fa queste cose o è stato troppo stupido a credere di aver arraffato fortunosamente sul fondo di un bidone l'unico esemplare del genere umano talmente fedele da potercisi fidare ad occhi chiusi anche al difuori di un ben recintato harem, oppure ha in sè così tanta tronfia vanagloria che ha finito per trasformare un quarto di vitello trovato tra gli scarti di una macelleria turca nel proprio lustro sovrano, senza i capricci del quale l'esistenza di un ottuso perdigiorno manifesta la sua pungente vacuità.

In ogni caso, se non malati, meritevoli di ottenere ciò che desiderano.

Voglio sperare che non sia il vostro caso.

Ad ogni modo, ti abituerai anche a questo.
Ti è solo spuntato il primo dentino.

Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (26 Luglio 2010)

G.A.S. prova e vedrai se la tua gentil moglie potrebbe o no suicidarsi, basta che le fai scoprire tutto, le butti tutte le colpe addosso e la tratti come se fosse solo colpa sua e che sia stronza, che in giro racconti che è una pazza stronza e balle di vario genere e magari già che ci sei fallo in un momento in cui non ha soldi e ne persone vicine, potrai stupirti quanto una persona forte faccia rumore nel cadere e che casino possa fare, pensa...di me dicevano la stessa cosa che tu dicevi di tua moglie. Vuoi fare l'esperimento oppure ti porti dentro la cosa e stai zitto e fai una buona azione senza seguire nel fare emerite stronzate???


----------



## G.a.S. (27 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> G.A.S. prova e vedrai se la tua gentil moglie potrebbe o no suicidarsi, basta che le fai scoprire tutto, le butti tutte le colpe addosso e la tratti come se fosse solo colpa sua e che sia stronza, che in giro racconti che è una pazza stronza e balle di vario genere e magari già che ci sei fallo in un momento in cui non ha soldi e ne persone vicine, potrai stupirti quanto una persona forte faccia rumore nel cadere e che casino possa fare, pensa...di me dicevano la stessa cosa che tu dicevi di tua moglie. Vuoi fare l'esperimento oppure ti porti dentro la cosa e stai zitto e fai una buona azione senza seguire nel fare emerite stronzate???


oh caxx... vabbè che mi considero uno stronzo enorme ma questi livelli neanche riuscirei ad immaginarmeli, le mie parole ti sembreranno ipocrite probabilmente, ma ti dico solo un "mi spiace davvero", in maniera sincera, non credo che esista qualcuno che possa reggere ad una botta simile!

@Rabarbaro che dire mi hai "gentilmente" fatto sentire una me..da, il punto è che fondamentalmente hai scritto cose vere, non si capita per caso nudi e avvinghiati, l'alcool era poco per essere completamente ubriachi ma sufficiente per calare quel tanto che bastava il senso di "fedeltà" che avrebbe dovuto farmi desistere, i problemi come ti ho detto con mia moglie ci sono, e sono da ambo i lati, non mi metterò mai a dire di essere io il santo, di fatto ho dimostrato di non esserlo, e lei l'arpia, ognuno ha la propria parte di colpe, probabilmente di più io...
fatto sta che dopo mesi di astinenza non ho resistito ad un bel corpo, cosa invece l'altra abbia trovato in me... resta un mistero, visto che non sono ne palestrato ne bellissimo, anzi c'ho pure la pancetta e non sono uno dai modi estremamente fini, l'unica cosa l'ho fatta ridere tanto con un paio di battute, manco tanto belle...
tornando a noi il punto cmq come scrivi, è che tutti i segreti vengono a galla, magari saperlo da me può essere più facile? ti pare che non me lo sono chiesto?
non avevo considerato, prima di leggere alcune risposte, che potesse essere un modo per scaricare sull'altro una sofferenza che è giusto che io mi tenga dentro, c'ho riflettuto solo dopo e ringrazio chi me l'ha fatto notare, per ora credo che tacere sia giusto, tacere, soffrire e imparare da questo errore... e sperando di non commetterlo più, vorrei dire che di sicuro non lo rifarò, ma un mesetto fa' l'avrei giurato con la mano sul cuore che mai sarebbe successo, a sto punto dubito di me.
cmq alla fine di questa discussione una cosa è certa, devo riprendermi e tirare avanti... oggi ho prenotato un bell'albergo per Roma, ha voglia di visitare la capitale di sera, abitiamo non molto lontani ma cmq non ci siamo mai trattenuti per guardare i monumenti illuminati dalla luna, domattina sveglia alle 7:00, brioches gà in forno, si fa colazione e si esce per due giorni, spero di trascorrere 48h in cui magari questo pensiero ossessivo non mi insegua...
per ora, per voi che riuscite a dormire, vi auguro una splendida notte, fresca e silenziosa, io con le guance rigate cercherò di stancarmi abbastanza da riuscire a "collassare" in un sonno il meno agitato possibile


----------



## giobbe (27 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> giobbino, qui c'è gente che assolve e non c'ha l'autorità!


	 	 Papero ha postato un link.
 È la cronaca di una pippa sofferta.


----------



## geisha (27 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> oh caxx... vabbè che mi considero uno stronzo enorme ma questi livelli neanche riuscirei ad immaginarmeli, le mie parole ti sembreranno ipocrite probabilmente, ma ti dico solo un "mi spiace davvero", in maniera sincera, non credo che esista qualcuno che possa reggere ad una botta simile!
> 
> @Rabarbaro che dire mi hai "gentilmente" fatto sentire una me..da, il punto è che fondamentalmente hai scritto cose vere, non si capita per caso nudi e avvinghiati, l'alcool era poco per essere completamente ubriachi ma sufficiente per calare quel tanto che bastava il senso di "fedeltà" che avrebbe dovuto farmi desistere, i problemi come ti ho detto con mia moglie ci sono, e sono da ambo i lati, non mi metterò mai a dire di essere io il santo, di fatto ho dimostrato di non esserlo, e lei l'arpia, ognuno ha la propria parte di colpe, probabilmente di più io...
> fatto sta che dopo mesi di astinenza non ho resistito ad un bel corpo, cosa invece l'altra abbia trovato in me... resta un mistero, visto che non sono ne palestrato ne bellissimo, anzi c'ho pure la pancetta e non sono uno dai modi estremamente fini, l'unica cosa l'ho fatta ridere tanto con un paio di battute, manco tanto belle...
> ...


ecco il mistero che si cela dietro ad tradimento maschile, gira e rigira si casca sempre li.................. ma in questa vita mai nessuno si chiede perchè le mogli agiscano in questa maniera? che cosa cavolo si nasconde dietro ai quei NO?????

scusate la freddezza ma per anni mi son sentita dire tu non hai mai voglia di......... senza mai capire il perchè non avevo voglia di........


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2010)

Oddio, mesi di astinenza? No no G.a.S. spiegaci il perchè di un comportamento tanto bizzaro!!! Perchè se anche tu sei in colpa una donna ce agisce in questo modo sinceramente un poco se lo va a cercare di essere cornuta alla grande!!! 
Sinceramente come dice la mia ragazza, "si fa sesso quando uno dei due ne ha voglia", il che vuol dire che se non ne ho voglia...c'è la chhiamata alle armmi obbligatoria, ma sinceramente mica è malaccio, a volte mi da una piccola scossa!!!


----------



## G.a.S. (27 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> G.A.S. prova e vedrai se la tua gentil moglie potrebbe o no suicidarsi, basta che le fai scoprire tutto, le butti tutte le colpe addosso e la tratti come se fosse solo colpa sua e che sia stronza, che in giro racconti che è una pazza stronza e balle di vario genere e magari già che ci sei fallo in un momento in cui non ha soldi e ne persone vicine, potrai stupirti quanto una persona forte faccia rumore nel cadere e che casino possa fare, pensa...di me dicevano la stessa cosa che tu dicevi di tua moglie. Vuoi fare l'esperimento oppure ti porti dentro la cosa e stai zitto e fai una buona azione senza seguire nel fare emerite stronzate???


i problemi di cui sopra, la casa, il mutuo, avere orari diversi lei con 2 lavori ed io 3 la stanchezza, lo stress.... e per un lungo periodo... niente, per assurdo l'abbiamo fatto di più in questi ultimi 20gg che nei sei mesi precedenti, cmq resta il fatto che non avrei dovuto, non è un motivo valido.


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> i problemi di cui sopra, la casa, il mutuo, avere orari diversi lei con 2 lavori ed io 3 la stanchezza, lo stress.... e per un lungo periodo... niente, per assurdo l'abbiamo fatto di più in questi ultimi 20gg che nei sei mesi precedenti, cmq resta il fatto che non avrei dovuto, non è un motivo valido.


Se volevi fare sesso potevi allora farlo prima e con lei? Ma cosa volevi? Volevi sentirti desiderato? Di certo allora se volevi fare sesso con tua moglie potevi, eri anche tu a non provarci? Su dai spiega! Poi una domanda, come mai così tanti lavori?  Cioè sono uno peggio dell'altro e si famnno per tirare a campare? A volte il background può aiutare anche se nel vago.


----------



## G.a.S. (27 Luglio 2010)

certo che potevo farlo con lei per questo ci tengo a ribadire che la voglia di sesso quella sera non è e non può essere una giustifica.
i lavori sono tanti perchè avevamo dei debiti da estinguere, adesso finalmente chiusi per poi impelagarci in un nuovo debito che è quello del mutuo, purtroppo siamo un po' strani entrambi sotto questo punto di vista...
Cmq adesso è di la, sta sistemando, fatta la colazione, tra 5 minuti partiamo per Roma, spero che in questi 2gg io riesca ad essere il G. di sempre, allegro e simpatico.
Per ora vi saluto ed auguro a tutti una buona giornata, e grazie per essere la mia valvola di sfogo in questo momento.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> certo che potevo farlo con lei per questo ci tengo a ribadire che la voglia di sesso quella sera non è e non può essere una giustifica.
> i lavori sono tanti perchè avevamo dei debiti da estinguere, adesso finalmente chiusi per poi impelagarci in un nuovo debito che è quello del mutuo, purtroppo siamo un po' strani entrambi sotto questo punto di vista...
> Cmq adesso è di la, sta sistemando, fatta la colazione, tra 5 minuti partiamo per Roma, *spero che in questi 2gg io riesca ad essere il G. di sempre, allegro e simpatico.*
> Per ora vi saluto ed auguro a tutti una buona giornata, e grazie per essere la mia valvola di sfogo in questo momento.


ma certo che devi riuscirci!!
In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## geisha (27 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> i problemi di cui sopra, la casa, il mutuo, avere orari diversi lei con 2 lavori ed io 3 la stanchezza, lo stress.... e per un lungo periodo... niente, per assurdo l'abbiamo fatto di più in questi ultimi 20gg che nei sei mesi precedenti, cmq resta il fatto che non avrei dovuto, non è un motivo valido.


questa è la vita !!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> certo che potevo farlo con lei per questo ci tengo a ribadire che la voglia di sesso quella sera non è e non può essere una giustifica.
> i lavori sono tanti perchè avevamo dei debiti da estinguere, adesso finalmente chiusi per poi impelagarci in un nuovo debito che è quello del mutuo, purtroppo siamo un po' strani entrambi sotto questo punto di vista...
> *Cmq adesso è di la, sta sistemando, fatta la colazione, tra 5 minuti partiamo per Roma, spero che in questi 2gg io riesca ad essere il G. di sempre, allegro e simpatico.*
> Per ora vi saluto ed auguro a tutti una buona giornata, e grazie per essere la mia valvola di sfogo in questo momento.


 Te lo auguro di cuore!!!:up:
Buona mini-vacanza!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ecco il mistero che si cela dietro ad tradimento maschile, gira e rigira si casca sempre li.................. ma in questa vita mai nessuno si chiede perchè le mogli agiscano in questa maniera? che cosa cavolo si nasconde dietro ai quei NO?????
> 
> s*cusate la freddezza ma per anni mi son sentita dire tu non hai mai voglia di......... senza mai capire il perchè non avevo voglia di*........


non è stato il caso mio, ma perché avevi smesso di desiderarlo?


----------



## minnie (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Anche a me


lo penso anche io. Questa è quella che ritengo sia la sbandata con ritorno in carreggiata che ti fa rallentare ed evitare di stamparti contro un palo.


----------



## geisha (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è stato il caso mio, ma perché avevi smesso di desiderarlo?


perchè facevo tutto io, lavoravo, casa e figli perchè lui non è mai stato un marito ma bensì un figlio e la sera ero molto ma molto stanca. ma non stanca normale io ho quasi avuto due esaurimenti eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> perchè facevo tutto io, lavoravo, casa e figli perchè lui non è mai stato un marito ma bensì un figlio e la sera ero molto ma molto stanca. ma non stanca normale io ho quasi avuto due esaurimenti eh


 Forse era più il risentimento per esserti sentita abbandonata, usata, che la stanchezza. 
Tanti dicono che "ero preso dal vortice degli impegni lavoro, casa, figli, genitori e anziani e allora ho tradito", ma se erano così impegnati, dove l'hanno trovato tempo ed energia?


----------



## Brady (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse era più il risentimento per esserti sentita abbandonata, usata, che la stanchezza.
> Tanti dicono che "ero preso dal vortice degli impegni lavoro, casa, figli, genitori e anziani e allora ho tradito", ma se erano così impegnati, dove l'hanno trovato tempo ed energia?


Tanta Redbull...? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Tanta Redbull...? :carneval:


:mexican:
ottimista!

mi è venuto in mente lo spot della tv delle ragazze con protagonista la finocchiaro:carneval:

sorry fo the ot


----------



## geisha (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse era più il risentimento per esserti sentita abbandonata, usata, che la stanchezza.
> Tanti dicono che "ero preso dal vortice degli impegni lavoro, casa, figli, genitori e anziani e allora ho tradito", ma se erano così impegnati, dove l'hanno trovato tempo ed energia?


io ho tradito perchè non l'amavo piu' ma l'ho capito dopo un bel po', l'ho tradito per concedermi qualcosa, e l'ho fatto consapevole di cio' che stavo facendo come se qualcosa mi dicesse che era un percorso necessario. poi tutto è stato capito dopo, neanche nel mentre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io ho tradito perchè non l'amavo piu' ma l'ho capito dopo un bel po', l'ho tradito per concedermi qualcosa, e l'ho fatto consapevole di cio' che stavo facendo come se qualcosa mi dicesse che era un percorso necessario. poi tutto è stato capito dopo, neanche nel mentre.


 Ma non ti eri concessa proprio qualcosa di davvero bello, mi pare.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io ho tradito perchè non l'amavo piu' ma l'ho capito dopo un bel po', l'ho tradito per concedermi qualcosa, e l'ho fatto consapevole di cio' che stavo facendo come se qualcosa mi dicesse che era* un percorso necessario*. poi tutto è stato capito dopo, neanche nel mentre.


Certe volto lo e'.


----------



## Lela (27 Luglio 2010)

*Non dire nulla*

Io tradisco il mio ragazzo perchè ho necessità di fare del sesso NORMALE, STANDARD.....lo amo, ma non riesco più a star dietro alle sue esigenze feticiste e sadomaso......credetemi, lo amo ma quello che mi spinge a tradire è la voglia di normalità, ho provato a parlargliene di questa mia esigenza di normalità, ma è come se gli stessi dicendo il niente, mi risponde scocciato, si vabè ok...se vuoi proprio farlo normale.....non so che fare! Ma non posso più rinunciare a me stessa. Mi dispiace. Anche se lo amo, ma non riesco più ad essere quello che lui desidera.







Brady ha detto:


> No non ci riuscirai...
> perché per farlo bisogna essere molto scaltri e freddi, e tu mi sembri già sulla via del martirio. Hai anche già innescato il meccanismo per cui VUOI che lei se ne accorga di modo che sia lei a insistere che c'è qualcosa che non va. Stai cercando quell'assurdo equilibrio tra il confessare per non sentirti più in colpa per quello che hai fatto e fare in modo che sia lei a costringerti a parlare per non sentirti in colpa di averla fatta soffrire confessandoglielo. Capirai anche tu che questo è impossibile.
> Prendi una decisione ferma e subito e perseguila con convinzione. Qualunque sia.
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Io tradisco il mio ragazzo perchè ho necessità di fare del sesso NORMALE, STANDARD.....lo amo, ma non riesco più a star dietro alle sue esigenze feticiste e sadomaso......credetemi, lo amo ma quello che mi spinge a tradire è la voglia di normalità, ho provato a parlargliene di questa mia esigenza di normalità, ma è come se gli stessi dicendo il niente, mi risponde scocciato, si vabè ok...se vuoi proprio farlo normale.....non so che fare! Ma non posso più rinunciare a me stessa. Mi dispiace. Anche se lo amo, ma non riesco più ad essere quello che lui desidera.


Come ti capisco!
Di necessità si fa virtù.:up:
Intanto benvenuta.


----------



## Lela (27 Luglio 2010)

*Grazie per il benvenuto!*

Grazie per il benvenuto!

Mi capisci? Stesso problema?

Io se mi trovo di fronte ad un muro, e provo a parlarne, ma alla fine,le mie esigenze sono sempre in secondo piano, ho preso questa decisione in modo razionale, credo sia puro istinto di sopravvivenza.E non è che non lo ami, ma il suo essere "schiavo" in realtà cela un egoismo perverso nei miei confronti.

Ma è troppo difficile da capire per chi non vive una storia con uomini che hanno questo tipo di "soft" perversioni.

Saluti e in  bocca al lupo a tutti!




contepinceton ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!
> Di necessità si fa virtù.:up:
> Intanto benvenuta.


----------



## Brady (27 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Io tradisco il mio ragazzo perchè ho necessità di fare del sesso NORMALE, STANDARD.....lo amo, ma non riesco più a star dietro alle sue esigenze feticiste e sadomaso......credetemi, lo amo ma quello che mi spinge a tradire è la voglia di normalità, ho provato a parlargliene di questa mia esigenza di normalità, ma è come se gli stessi dicendo il niente, mi risponde scocciato, si vabè ok...se vuoi proprio farlo normale.....non so che fare! Ma non posso più rinunciare a me stessa. Mi dispiace. Anche se lo amo, ma non riesco più ad essere quello che lui desidera.


Hai titolato "Non dire nulla"...
Quindi? Rispetto alla tua storia cosa pensi? Anche ipotizzando che tu sia veramente "costretta" a tradirlo (e solo su questo potremmo aprire un dibattito), allora perché non glielo dici? Se sei costretta a fare una cosa, se non hai scelta, non hai responsabilità. Lui lo sa che lo tradisci per non costringere lui a fare del sesso normale?... 
Ah,...benvenuta!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto!
> 
> Mi capisci? Stesso problema?
> 
> ...


La mia visione è esposta nel mio 3d perchè si tradisce.
So cosa significa vedere le proprie esigenze venire messe sempre in secondo piano. 
Conosco benissimo quell'istinto di sopravvivenza.
So cosa sia quell'egoismo perverso e sottile.
Le perversioni femminili sono terrificanti.
Il dominio psicologico!

Fai bene a fare così, 
anche se molti ti diranno:
LASCIALO e vivi in pace.
Sappiamo tutti che lasciare una persona che amiamo non è affatto facile eh?
Lasciare chi non amiamo è facilissimo!


----------



## titti1956 (27 Luglio 2010)

E' meglio non dire nulla...pure per me sarebbe stato meglio non sapere...adesso che so sto malissimo e quello che sta uscendo dalla sua bocca....mi fa stare ancora più male


----------



## titti1956 (27 Luglio 2010)

LASCIALO e vivi in pace.
Sappiamo tutti che lasciare una persona che amiamo non è affatto facile eh?
Lasciare chi non amiamo è facilissimo![/QUOTE]
 PAROLE CHE MI CALZANO A PENNELLO


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Hai titolato "Non dire nulla"...
> Quindi? Rispetto alla tua storia cosa pensi? Anche ipotizzando che tu sia veramente "costretta" a tradirlo (e solo su questo potremmo aprire un dibattito), allora perché non glielo dici? Se sei costretta a fare una cosa, se non hai scelta, non hai responsabilità. Lui lo sa che lo tradisci per non costringere lui a fare del sesso normale?...
> Ah,...benvenuta!


Lui le risponderà che lei non capisce la portata e il valore di certe cose. Lui le dirà che non capisce i suoi bisogni di fare certe cose per eccitarsi ecc..ecc..ecc...
Te lo dice uno da sempre accusato di avere troppa fantasia eh?
Invece magari sai, fare tutto in 5 minuti alla vattelapesca è meglio no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> E' meglio non dire nulla...pure per me sarebbe stato meglio non sapere...adesso che so sto malissimo e quello che sta uscendo dalla sua bocca....mi fa stare ancora più male


Un inutile stillicidio eh?
Tanto cosa cambia? 
E più cercherai giustificazioni da lui, più umiliazioni prenderai.
Bell'affare. Almeno finchè ti sei lusingata sei stata felice.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto!
> 
> Mi capisci? Stesso problema?
> 
> ...


 Ma, a parte la noia e la fatica, non ti irrita che lui abbia bisogno di queste cose per eccitarsi e non gli basti tu?


----------



## Daniele (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma, a parte la noia e la fatica, non ti irrita che lui abbia bisogno di queste cose per eccitarsi e non gli basti tu?


Persa, c'è chi fuma e c'è chi ha questi bisogni, sono da vedere se sono compatibili con il proprio stile di vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, c'è chi fuma e c'è chi ha questi bisogni, sono da vedere se sono compatibili con il proprio stile di vita.


 Forse non hai capito quello che ho scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, c'è chi fuma e c'è chi ha questi bisogni, sono da vedere se sono compatibili con il proprio stile di vita.


E per di più Daniele Persa lo ha chiesto alla nuova utente.:carneval:


----------



## Brady (28 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, c'è chi fuma e c'è chi ha questi bisogni, sono da vedere se sono compatibili con il proprio stile di vita.


Fumare non è un bisogno (lo diventa dopo a causa della dipendenza) e fa maluccio (così dicono...).
Ma anche ammettendo la necessità di fumare, l'altro avrebbe il diritto di chiedere di non farlo per proteggere la propria salute.
è banale ma il bisogno di uno non diventa automaticamente il bisogno di entrambi. Se poi questo bisogno è in aperto contrasto con i bisogni dell'altro, la cosa VA messa in discussione per decidere se accettarla o dichiarare l'incompatibilità.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Fumare non è un bisogno (lo diventa dopo a causa della dipendenza) e fa maluccio (così dicono...).
> Ma anche ammettendo la necessità di fumare, l'altro avrebbe il diritto di chiedere di non farlo per proteggere la propria salute.
> è banale ma il bisogno di uno non diventa automaticamente il bisogno di entrambi. Se poi questo bisogno è in aperto contrasto con i bisogni dell'altro, la cosa VA messa in discussione per decidere se accettarla o dichiarare l'incompatibilità.


Allora che si fa? Co arriva l'incompatibilità?


----------



## Brady (28 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora che si fa? Co arriva l'incompatibilità?


Bè succede a volte... non c'è mica una legge che dice che tutti dobbiamo essere compatibili con tutti... In quel caso bisognerebbe accettarlo senza ostinarsi a cercare una felicità che non si può avere in quel contesto... e cambiare contesto


----------



## Daniele (28 Luglio 2010)

Si può amare a tempo determinato una persona totalmente incompatibile, ma sia ben chiaro, finirà! In effetti in questo caso lei ama il suo ragazzo che è "strano", ma lei lo tradisce finchè non si innamorerà di un altro con cui è andata a letto...e dopo gli dirà, mi spiace, ma mi sono innamorata di un altro.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Io tradisco il mio ragazzo perchè ho necessità di fare del sesso NORMALE, STANDARD.....lo amo, ma non riesco più a star dietro alle sue esigenze feticiste e sadomaso......credetemi, lo amo ma quello che mi spinge a tradire è la voglia di normalità, ho provato a parlargliene di questa mia esigenza di normalità, ma è come se gli stessi dicendo il niente, mi risponde scocciato, si vabè ok...se vuoi proprio farlo normale.....non so che fare! Ma non posso più rinunciare a me stessa. Mi dispiace. Anche se lo amo, ma non riesco più ad essere quello che lui desidera.


Posso chiederti per cosa lo ami?


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Io tradisco il mio ragazzo perchè ho necessità di fare del sesso NORMALE, STANDARD.....lo amo, ma non riesco più a star dietro alle sue esigenze feticiste e sadomaso......credetemi, lo amo ma quello che mi spinge a tradire è la voglia di normalità, ho provato a parlargliene di questa mia esigenza di normalità, ma è come se gli stessi dicendo il niente, mi risponde scocciato, si vabè ok...se vuoi proprio farlo normale.....non so che fare! Ma non posso più rinunciare a me stessa. Mi dispiace. Anche se lo amo, ma non riesco più ad essere quello che lui desidera.


Ciao Lela,
Certo che se non ti aggrada la macchinosa prassi che il tuo ragazzo ti consiglia per estrargli un po' di seme guasto, le vostre esigenze cozzeranno presto con esiti centrifughi.

Qualcuno potrebbe dire che il tuo fanciullo è una persona disturbata, repellente ed abietta, ma quel qualcuno di solito non se ne innamora...

Certo è che l'accoppiamento e il soddisfacimento del proprio teatrino inguinale funge da scazzuolata di cemento per fortificare le molte crepe che in un rapporto si formano per una pletora di ragioni noiosissime da enumerare.
O uno dei due si astrae e beve l'amaro calice con l'abitudinaria sopportazione di chi lava i piatti luridi controvoglia oppure finge che non siano poi così luridi e trova una qualche forma di possibile compiacimento nel farlo.
In nessun caso è sano non voler lavare i propri piatti fin troppo impataccati di morchia per andare a lavare le chicchere altrui meno ingrumate!

Tanto vale far posto ad un'amante del sudiciume, disposta a sorbire i reflui malsani e finemente cesellati che il proprio maschio degenere alambicca con ostentato manierismo, e andare a fare la sguattera per un allamapanato amante della cucina sana e povera di sughi e grassi incrostanti.

Strizzare nespole con teneglie roventi e scudisciare orifizi che secernono bitume e ceralacca è una prassi che a molti può risultare tediosa.
Di certo se ne devono astenere le amanti delle storielle di Liala o di Sparks.

Se nei tuoi sogni le briglie in canapa grezza non sono indossate dal tuo amante che piange durante la copula ma dal cavallo appena strigliato dall'aitante stalliere che ti possiede virilmente nella posta accanto su un covone di fieno, questa vita non fa per te!

Ci sono hobby compatibili alla vita di coppia e altri molto meno.

Ciao!


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Allora, la storia è luna da spiegare ma cercherò di farlo per far meglio comprendere la situazione.

Quando faccio certi "giochetti" con lui, lo faccio perchè piace anche a me, e mi diverto anche. Ma io ho un equilibrio. Posso farne a meno. Non ne sento la necessità, nè fisica nè mentale.

Quindi...se invece per l'altra persona certe situazioni diventano una droga e la cosa diventa morbosa, ossessiva, io non sono più in grado di accettarla, pur amandolo, e pur avendogliene parlato.....la risposta è, ormai io con te sono così, abbiamo iniziato così, mi hai voluto così (e su questo avrei molto da dire) e io non cambio più perchè tu hai voglia anche di cose diverse.

Ecco, amare una persona così non è facile...comunque, fare del sesso "normale" con una persona, che comunque sai che mentre lo fa sta pensando che sia una cosa di serie "B"...sinceramente non è piacevole.

Ho provato in tutti i modi, a far capire il mio punto di vista, e ad andargli incontro cercando di non creare situazioni ripetitive, ma non c'è niente da fare.

Quindi, ho preso la mia decisione e sinceramente, non mi sento in colpa, dato che gli ho detto chiaramente, va bene, allora quello che non mi dai tu, me lo prenderò da qualcun'altro.

E visto il suo lato masochista, mi ha risposto che se si spinge fino al limite potrebbe anche accettarlo. A questo punto, secondo voi, io che cosa dovrei fare?

Devo pur sopravvivere.

Saluti e baci

Mi piace e l'accetto come variante, non come modus operandi abituale.







Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Lela,
> Certo che se non ti aggrada la macchinosa prassi che il tuo ragazzo ti consiglia per estrargli un po' di seme guasto, le vostre esigenze cozzeranno presto con esiti centrifughi.
> 
> Qualcuno potrebbe dire che il tuo fanciullo è una persona disturbata, repellente ed abietta, ma quel qualcuno di solito non se ne innamora...
> ...


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto!
> 
> Mi capisci? Stesso problema?
> 
> ...


è un finto problema.


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

*Commento non esauriente*

E' un finto problema.  Motivare la telegrafica e scarna risposta grazie. Così non mi stai dicendo nulla, nè dando un consiglio intelligente.




miciolidia ha detto:


> è un finto problema.


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non ti eri concessa proprio qualcosa di davvero bello, mi pare.


il bello è venuto dopo e lo è ancora..........


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Per che cosa lo amo? Perchè si ama per forza per QUALCOSA?
Non stiamo parlando di un colloquio di lavoro, perchè ha scelto proprio la nostra Azienda per inviare un curriculum?????

Lo amo e basta! Perchè lo sento, nel cuore.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso chiederti per cosa lo ami?


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Allora, la storia è luna da spiegare ma cercherò di farlo per far meglio comprendere la situazione.
> 
> Quando faccio certi "giochetti" con lui, lo faccio perchè piace anche a me, e mi diverto anche. Ma io ho un equilibrio. Posso farne a meno. Non ne sento la necessità, nè fisica nè mentale.
> 
> ...


Ce ne sono altre?
E che vuol dire "abbiamo cominciato così e quindi si va avanti".
Sei tu qui che fai intendere il rapporto come professionale o impersonale, lontano da un rapporto sentimentale.
Le cose cambiano, si evolvono e ci si viene incontro.
L'imposizione del tuo uomo o il tuo cercare altrove è un éscamotage neanche tanto originale.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> E' un finto problema.  Motivare la telegrafica e scarna risposta grazie. Così non mi stai dicendo nulla, nè dando un consiglio intelligente.


Ti dico che a me sembrava intelligentissimo. Amo chi riesce a riassumere in poche parole.

Tu ami lui... lui non ama te, perche' uno che risponde seccato alla richiesta di fare sesso "normale" (tra virgolette ovviamente) ama piu' i giochi che te... diciamo che se tu dicessi categoricamente di no ti rimpiazzerebbe in un attimo...

Ma aspetta perche' e' quello che, piu' o meno, fai tu di fronte ai suoi rifiuti... cerchi un altro che compensi.

E' un finto problema, tutta la relazione si regge sul fatto che tu accetti il suo modo, se rifiutassi tutto andrebbe in pezzi... per me state trascinando un cadavere piu' che avere un problema.

E' la mia opinione, per quello che ho letto.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> E' un finto problema. Motivare la telegrafica e scarna risposta grazie. Così non mi stai dicendo nulla, nè dando un consiglio intelligente.


consiglio piu' esauriente????
la complicità tra due persone è qualcosa che va ben oltre l'amore, quando c'è amore e complicità sei alle stelle, tra voi credo manchi nel senso tu vieni trascinata in questo sesso che per te non è etichettabile normale, ti piace una tantum ma poi ti stufi e vai cercando altrove quello che ti piace. forse ha ragione qualcuno che ha scritto, e scusate se non ricordo il nick, che prima o poi troverai quel qualcuno che è completo per te e di cui ti innamorerai.
il sesso è un lato importante nella coppia e il fatto che lui non capisca le tue esigenze, come dici tu sbuffa, non ti viene incontro è una cosa su cui io rifletterei.
con questo non intendo dire che su tale aspetto devi decidere le sorti del tuo rapporto ma è indice cmq di un disequilibrio che o viene aggiustato o puo' guastare il rapporto. rifletti sul fatto che non capendo le tue esigenze sessuali anteponendo le sue è indice di un atteggiamento che puo' avere anche su altri aspetti della vita quotidiana.


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti dico che a me sembrava intelligentissimo. Amo chi riesce a riassumere in poche parole.
> 
> Tu ami lui... lui non ama te, perche' uno che risponde seccato alla richiesta di fare sesso "normale" (tra virgolette ovviamente) ama piu' i giochi che te... diciamo che se tu dicessi categoricamente di no ti rimpiazzerebbe in un attimo...
> 
> ...


Quoto e appoggio


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Per che cosa lo amo? Perchè si ama per forza per QUALCOSA?
> Non stiamo parlando di un colloquio di lavoro, perchè ha scelto proprio la nostra Azienda per inviare un curriculum?????
> 
> Lo amo e basta! Perchè lo sento, nel cuore.


Che modi sgarbati!

E' una domanda lecita che non ha nulla a che vedere coi CV... se qualcuno amandolo ti fa star male quantomeno si dovrebbe rispondere a certe domande.

Ma mi sa che ho capito l'atifona:carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Quindi...se invece per l'altra persona certe situazioni diventano una droga e la cosa diventa morbosa, ossessiva, io non sono più in grado di accettarla, pur amandolo, e pur avendogliene parlato.....la risposta è, ormai io con te sono così, abbiamo iniziato così, mi hai voluto così (e su questo avrei molto da dire) e io non cambio più perchè tu hai voglia anche di cose diverse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> il bello è venuto dopo e lo è ancora..........


 ..con lo stesso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti dico che a me sembrava intelligentissimo. Amo chi riesce a riassumere in poche parole.
> 
> Tu ami lui... lui non ama te, perche' uno che risponde seccato alla richiesta di fare sesso "normale" (tra virgolette ovviamente) ama piu' i giochi che te... diciamo che se tu dicessi categoricamente di no ti rimpiazzerebbe in un attimo...
> 
> ...


 :up:
Auguri


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

L'amore è sofferenza, se non così non fosse, sarebbe una gran noia.

P.S. Comunque mi scuso se sono sembrata sgarbata ma a volte scrivere nei forum viene frainteso (metterò delle emoticons per evitare).

PEACE AND LOVE




Lettrice ha detto:


> Che modi sgarbati!
> 
> E' una domanda lecita che non ha nulla a che vedere coi CV... se qualcuno amandolo ti fa star male quantomeno si dovrebbe rispondere a certe domande.
> 
> Ma mi sa che ho capito l'atifona:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che modi sgarbati!
> 
> E' una domanda lecita che non ha nulla a che vedere coi CV... se qualcuno amandolo ti fa star male quantomeno si dovrebbe rispondere a certe domande.
> 
> Ma mi sa che ho capito l'antifona:carneval:


 Anch'io.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

L'amore non e' sofferenza... ed e' tutto tranne che noia.

Auguri!


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> *L'amore è sofferenza, se non così non fosse, sarebbe una gran noia.*
> 
> P.S. Comunque mi scuso se sono sembrata sgarbata ma a volte scrivere nei forum viene frainteso (metterò delle emoticons per evitare).
> 
> PEACE AND LOVE


Ma anche no!!


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'amore non e' sofferenza... ed e' tutto tranne che noia.
> 
> Auguri!


grazie tesoro di averlo scritto mi si stavano contorcendo le budella!!!!!!!


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Amare è un dolce soffrire........gli amori al miele non mi sono mai piaciuti....

preferisco quelli al fiele.......forse sarà che ho Venere in Scorpione!! :-D




Abigail ha detto:


> Ma anche no!!


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti dico che a me sembrava intelligentissimo. Amo chi riesce a riassumere in poche parole.
> 
> Tu ami lui... lui non ama te, perche' uno che risponde seccato alla richiesta di fare sesso "normale" (tra virgolette ovviamente) ama piu' i giochi che te... diciamo che se tu dicessi categoricamente di no ti rimpiazzerebbe in un attimo...
> 
> ...


 

da oggi ci possiamo anche scambiare i nik.


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Amare è un dolce soffrire........gli amori al miele non mi sono mai piaciuti....
> 
> preferisco quelli al fiele.......forse sarà che ho Venere in Scorpione!! :-D


In ritardo ma ho capito anch'io l'antifona

Bye bye:up:


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> L'amore è sofferenza, se non così non fosse, sarebbe una gran noia.
> 
> P.S. Comunque mi scuso se sono sembrata sgarbata ma a volte scrivere nei forum viene frainteso (metterò delle emoticons per evitare).
> 
> PEACE AND LOVE


visto che usi certe frasi sarebbe opportuno ti leggessi prima qualche testo intelligente e mettessi da parte i libri armony.
L'AMORE NON E' SOFFERENZA quando si prova cio' non è amore sano.
l'amore è qualcosa che arricchisce, eleva l'individo e la sua anima non ti porta su strade autodistruttive!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Comunque mi sorprende sempre  l'equazione amore=tormento.

Ovviamente ognuno ama come puo' ma identificare l'amore con la tragedia della sofferenza non so... certo volte diventa tragedia ma non e' una tragedia continua IMHO


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Ho un problema. 


non so come cambiare il sacchetto pieno.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> visto che usi certe frasi sarebbe opportuno ti leggessi prima qualche testo intelligente e mettessi da parte i libri armony.
> L'AMORE NON E' SOFFERENZA quando si prova cio' non è amore sano.
> l'amore è qualcosa che arricchisce, eleva l'individo e la sua anima non ti porta su strade autodistruttive!


Ma ti quoto e omaggio!

Uno stato di grazia altro che'!


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Guarda, non ho mai letto un romanzo Harmony in vita mia, ma vedo che tu ne sai più di me, spiegami un po' cosa dicono?



geisha ha detto:


> visto che usi certe frasi sarebbe opportuno ti leggessi prima qualche testo intelligente e mettessi da parte i libri armony.
> L'AMORE NON E' SOFFERENZA quando si prova cio' non è amore sano.
> l'amore è qualcosa che arricchisce, eleva l'individo e la sua anima non ti porta su strade autodistruttive!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> visto che usi certe frasi sarebbe opportuno ti leggessi prima qualche testo intelligente e mettessi da parte i libri armony.
> *L'AMORE NON E' SOFFERENZA* quando si prova cio' non è amore sano.
> l'amore è qualcosa che arricchisce, eleva l'individo e la sua anima non ti porta su strade autodistruttive!


:umile::umile:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> In ritardo ma ho capito anch'io l'antifona
> 
> Bye bye:up:


la spiegate pure a me sto chez d'antifona? :carneval:

(lo so che reiceverò risposte negative)


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Penso che ognuno senta l'amore come preferisce....
del resto....niente da fare...è colpa di Venere in Scorpione......se non è un tormento ed un melodramma non va beneeeeeeeeeee!!!

Ma poi gli Harmony non erano famosi per essere assolutamente irrealistici e schifosamente mielosi da far cariare i denti?







noctambulotti ha detto:


> :umile::umile:


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> *Penso che ognuno senta l'amore come preferisce....*
> del resto....niente da fare...è colpa di Venere in Scorpione......se non è un tormento ed un melodramma non va beneeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Ma poi gli Harmony non erano famosi per essere assolutamente irrealistici e schifosamente mielosi da far cariare i denti?


sicuramente. ma prima di amare gli altri bisogna avere molto amore per se stessi, e verso noi stessi tormenti e melodrammi sono sconsigliatissimi


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> *Penso che ognuno senta l'amore come preferisce....*
> del resto....niente da fare...è colpa di Venere in Scorpione......se non è un tormento ed un melodramma non va beneeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Ma poi gli Harmony non erano famosi per essere assolutamente irrealistici e schifosamente mielosi da far cariare i denti?


Certo ma identificare un qualcosa di positivo in una situazione negativa (perche' se crea un problema e' negativa), non ti sembra chiamare le cose con nomi sbagliati?

Come dire, "guarda quel cane" e punto un gatto...


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Ma io adoro struggermi...

nei tormenti....ci sguazzo!




noctambulotti ha detto:


> sicuramente. ma prima di amare gli altri bisogna avere molto amore per se stessi, e verso noi stessi tormenti e melodrammi sono sconsigliatissimi


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Allora il problema e' proprio finto!

Vai con dio:carneval:


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora il problema e' proprio finto!
> 
> Vai con dio:carneval:


e sguazzarano felici e contenti :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> e sguazzarano felici e contenti :mexican:


Il problema mi sa che rimane a noi!:carneval:


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Non è che sia finto, il problema c'è, ma non so se essere ipocritamente borghese e cercare una soluzione a questa condotta libertina...

oppure

come dire

ragazzi!!!!! PEACE AND LOVE

Torniamo alle comuni degli anni 70!!!!!! yeaaaaaaaaaaaah




Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora il problema e' proprio finto!
> 
> Vai con dio:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Non è che sia finto, il problema c'è, ma non so se essere ipocritamente borghese e cercare una soluzione a questa condotta libertina...
> 
> oppure
> 
> ...


Tornaci tu se ti va... ce ne sono ancora, non hanno neanche internet:carneval:


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Ma si tanto lì internet non serve, dai là...insomma!!! là si fa l'amore di gruppo in mezzo ai fiori!!! Non c'è tempo per internet, ma solo per sano ammmmoreeeeeeeee!!! :-D

dai a parte gli scherzi, come dire.....decido di non decidere....e lascio che il il DIO EROS venga a me!!

Non sono io che tradisco, è solo che il DIO EROS ha bisogno di un corpo umano per compiere la sua missione sulla terra e purtroppo (o per fortuna!) ha scelto proprio me :-D






Lettrice ha detto:


> Tornaci tu se ti va... ce ne sono ancora, non hanno neanche internet:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Conversazione noiosa comunque.


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Non è che sia finto, il problema c'è, ma non so se essere ipocritamente borghese e cercare una soluzione a questa condotta libertina...
> 
> oppure
> 
> ...


Oh Madonnina santissima!! un'altra libertina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Ma si tanto lì internet non serve, dai là...insomma!!! là si fa l'amore di gruppo in mezzo ai fiori!!! Non c'è tempo per internet, ma solo per sano ammmmoreeeeeeeee!!! :-D
> 
> dai a parte gli scherzi, come dire.....decido di non decidere....e lascio che il il DIO EROS venga a me!!
> 
> Non sono io che tradisco, è solo che il DIO EROS ha bisogno di un corpo umano per compiere la sua missione sulla terra e purtroppo (o per fortuna!) ha scelto proprio me :-D



Chiamate un esorcista!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> ....e lascio che il il DIO EROS venga a me!!
> 
> Non sono io che tradisco, è solo che il DIO EROS ha bisogno di un corpo umano per compiere la sua missione sulla terra e purtroppo (o per fortuna!) ha scelto proprio me :-D


:mexican::mexican: saluti al dio eros...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Non ce la faccio... preferisco quella  _della mano ruvida_


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican: saluti al dio eros...


e a sorreta:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio... preferisco quella  _della mano ruvida_


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

cosa sarebbe, quella della mano ruvida?

uhm uhm uhm.........




Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio... preferisco quella _della mano ruvida_


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

*Cara Lela*

Sei una fantastica new entry.
Perchè non apri un tuo thread senza mandare in vacca quello di Gas?
Magari ci parli dei tuoi tormenti e dei coinvolgimenti psicologici che certe pratiche comportano. No? 
In certe dinamiche non ci può essere tradimento.
Se lui è lo schiavo che deve essere umiliato, forse nella sua testa ha bisogno di sapere che tu vai con altri, perchè lui non è degno di te.
Amare e soffrire. Il tradimento come punizione.
Dai apri un tuo argomento forza.


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Raccontaci qualcosa allora dai sussususususuussu!

Su!

Cmq complimenti hai buon gusto hai un messo un gran bel gnoccolone (ormai ora è una cariatide ma all'epoca degno di nota!)

su susususus ho hop hop aspettiamo che ravvivi la situazione!!!! 






Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conversazione noiosa comunque.


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Oddio, Gas?

E chi è?

mmmmmmmm.......sto ancora cercando di capire come gira il fumo!!

ah! :-D

baci e abbracci

e tante mazzate! a chi se le merita! :-D



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei una fantastica new entry.
> Perchè non apri un tuo thread senza mandare in vacca quello di Gas?
> Magari ci parli dei tuoi tormenti e dei coinvolgimenti psicologici che certe pratiche comportano. No?
> In certe dinamiche non ci può essere tradimento.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Oddio, Gas?
> 
> E chi è?
> 
> ...


Allora ogni thread in teoria dovrebbe avere un argomento.
In questo caso abbiamo un utente Gas che chiede se è il caso di confessare o meno una sbandata. In teoria ci si dovrebbe attenere a questo tema.
Ora tu sei una novizia del forum ( per favore libera la cartella degli mp che ti devo parlare).
Tu hai molto da dire della tua esperienza.
Apri un argomento, sai come farlo?
Se vuoi lo faccio io per te.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
> senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
> Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
> Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in  tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali",  insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a  tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero,  sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato,  sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me, mi chiede  ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
> ...


Ecco Lela vedi come ha fatto Gas?
Ma penso che tu dovresti aprirlo su Amore e Sesso.
Oppure potresti agganciarti sul mio "Perchè si tradisce".
Ti va?


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> sicuramente. ma prima di amare gli altri bisogna avere molto amore per se stessi, e verso noi stessi tormenti e melodrammi sono sconsigliatissimi


ti adoro


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Guarda, non ho mai letto un romanzo Harmony in vita mia, ma vedo che tu ne sai più di me, spiegami un po' cosa dicono?


ma sai è un modo di dire, forse da cio' che scrivi posso solo dire che passa qualche anno tra me e te e anche un po' di saggezza in più.
ti sei mai chiesta come mai nei libri, nei film e nelle opere teatrali si parla molto di amore sofferto? perchè si vende meglio è la risposta!
l'amore vero quello raccontato da milleni dai saggi parla di un amore che è qualcosina di piu', un tantino di meglio. e direi come hanno scritto altri che tutto parte dall'amare se stessi, e tu cara mia nel perpretare tanti tradimenti per bilanciare una storia basata su un sentimento che io non sminuisco, sempre sentimento è, che non ti appaga non lo riconducerei tanto ad un amarsi.
poi seguendo un consiglio forse sarebbe meglio tu aprissi un tuo tread, non è uso e consuetudine inserirsi nelle confessioni personali altrui e direzionare su stessi l'attenzione.


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Chiedo perdono per quanto riguarda l'intrusione ma effettivamente ho agito sull'onda della pubblica confessione!! Sorry

Per quanto riguarda gli Harmony, è chiaro che anche per me la cosa era ironica, non prendiamoci troppo sul serio!!

Per il resto, in letteratura c'è di tutto......c'è miele e c'è fiele, bisogna solo capire che cosa fa sentirci vivi. Poi che sia giusto o sbagliato, non posso giudicarlo io.

Non apprezzo quelle coppie perfettamente appaiate, e di solito non ho mai amato una persona perfettamente compatibile con me.

Comunque si cercherò di aprire un mio thread anche se non ho smanie di protagonismo, per il resto, ti auguro  buon tutto e soprattutto rilassanti vacanze!! magari in una spiaggia naturista!!! :-D

tanti baci

Lela





geisha ha detto:


> ma sai è un modo di dire, forse da cio' che scrivi posso solo dire che passa qualche anno tra me e te e anche un po' di saggezza in più.
> ti sei mai chiesta come mai nei libri, nei film e nelle opere teatrali si parla molto di amore sofferto? perchè si vende meglio è la risposta!
> l'amore vero quello raccontato da milleni dai saggi parla di un amore che è qualcosina di piu', un tantino di meglio. e direi come hanno scritto altri che tutto parte dall'amare se stessi, e tu cara mia nel perpretare tanti tradimenti per bilanciare una storia basata su un sentimento che io non sminuisco, sempre sentimento è, che non ti appaga non lo riconducerei tanto ad un amarsi.
> poi seguendo un consiglio forse sarebbe meglio tu aprissi un tuo tread, non è uso e consuetudine inserirsi nelle confessioni personali altrui e direzionare su stessi l'attenzione.


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

*Post scriptum*

consiglio CLOSER, squisitamente realistico....su come funzionano le coppie!!

BABBO NATALE.....non esiste! :-D

Per quanto riguarda GAS, non tormentarti, il dio EROS quella sera era venuto a prenderti...e pace!!!! Non farti troppe menate...del resto dopo mesi di astinenza....siamo anche umani!

Baci



QUOTE=Lela;56978]Chiedo perdono per quanto riguarda l'intrusione ma effettivamente ho agito sull'onda della pubblica confessione!! Sorry

Per quanto riguarda gli Harmony, è chiaro che anche per me la cosa era ironica, non prendiamoci troppo sul serio!!

Per il resto, in letteratura c'è di tutto......c'è miele e c'è fiele, bisogna solo capire che cosa fa sentirci vivi. Poi che sia giusto o sbagliato, non posso giudicarlo io.

Non apprezzo quelle coppie perfettamente appaiate, e di solito non ho mai amato una persona perfettamente compatibile con me.

Comunque si cercherò di aprire un mio thread anche se non ho smanie di protagonismo, per il resto, ti auguro  buon tutto e soprattutto rilassanti vacanze!! magari in una spiaggia naturista!!! :-D

tanti baci

Lela[/QUOTE]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> consiglio CLOSER, squisitamente realistico....su come funzionano le coppie!!
> 
> BABBO NATALE.....non esiste! :-D
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ti ho aperto uno spazio, continua da qui, e non cedere alle provocazioni, ti stanno solo "esaminando".
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=56907&postcount=1216


----------



## Brady (28 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ho un problema.
> 
> 
> non so come cambiare il sacchetto pieno.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma va che sei forte!!  Ho riso veramente di gusto! Grazie, fa sempre stare meglio....


----------



## Brady (28 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sei una fantastica new entry.*
> Perchè non apri un tuo thread senza mandare in vacca quello di Gas?
> Magari ci parli dei tuoi tormenti e dei coinvolgimenti psicologici che certe pratiche comportano. No?
> In certe dinamiche non ci può essere tradimento.
> ...


... ho un deja vù....:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ... ho un deja vù....:sonar:


 Pure tu?! :singleeye:


----------



## Brady (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> consiglio CLOSER, squisitamente realistico....su come funzionano le coppie!!
> 
> *BABBO NATALE.....non esiste! :-D*
> 
> ...


Smentisco! Io l'ho visto, esiste ed è un bell'uomo... e non è vero che è un clone della befana!:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Smentisco! Io l'ho visto, esiste ed è un bell'uomo... e non è vero che è un clone della befana!:mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Smentisco! Io l'ho visto, esiste ed è un bell'uomo... e non è vero che è un clone della befana!:mexican:


Perchè sei tu? Vero???


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Cioe', ma chi e' che non ha avuto un de ja vu?

Stesso modo cazzata diversa... entro ho un problema... dopo tre post per orgoglio  la cosa le piace...poi soffre... poi ha di nuovo un problema... ma poi e' libertina... Bla bla bla.

Certo che non riuscire a crearsi una personalita' decente neanche in un cazzo di forum e' un problema... ma ripeto, l'aiuto non puo' essere trovato qua.


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

*Sei fantastica*

Sei meglio di ZELIG!
Complimenti per i francesismi! :-D




Lettrice ha detto:


> Cioe', ma chi e' che non ha avuto un de ja vu?
> 
> Stesso modo cazzata diversa... entro ho un problema... dopo tre post per orgoglio la cosa le piace...poi soffre... poi ha di nuovo un problema... ma poi e' libertina... Bla bla bla.
> 
> Certo che non riuscire a crearsi una personalita' decente neanche in un cazzo di forum e' un problema... ma ripeto, l'aiuto non puo' essere trovato qua.


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Chiedo perdono per quanto riguarda l'intrusione ma effettivamente ho agito sull'onda della pubblica confessione!! Sorry
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli Harmony, è chiaro che anche per me la cosa era ironica, non prendiamoci troppo sul serio!!
> 
> ...


guarda ti ringrazio ma non ce ne è bisogno, so' come rilassarmi, ho un ottimo rapporto con me stessa cosa che in pochi riescono a fare.
per le vacanze grazie a me non ne ho bisogno vivo al mare e posso uscire in barca per andare su una spiaggia che è in un parco naturale, meglio di così..........


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda ti ringrazio ma non ce ne è bisogno, so' come rilassarmi, ho un ottimo rapporto con me stessa cosa che in pochi riescono a fare.
> per le vacanze grazie a me* non ne ho bisogno vivo al mare e posso uscire in barca per andare su una spiaggia che è in un parco naturale, meglio di così..........*


invidia tremenda:unhappy::singleeye::incazzato::mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Sei meglio di ZELIG!
> Complimenti per i francesismi! :-D


Grazie:carneval:


----------



## Papero (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda ti ringrazio ma non ce ne è bisogno, so' come rilassarmi, ho un ottimo rapporto con me stessa cosa che in pochi riescono a fare.
> per le vacanze grazie a me non ne ho bisogno vivo al mare e posso uscire in barca per andare su una spiaggia che è in un parco naturale, meglio di così..........


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Il papero è in formissima:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dave.one (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Smentisco! Io l'ho visto, esiste ed è un bell'uomo... e non è vero che è un clone della befana!:mexican:


passatemi la battuta: esiste, visto che mio figlio ha chiesto una sorellina come regalo di Natale, e ho beccato Babbo Natale a casa mia intento ad esaudire il suo desiderio...


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Io tradisco il mio ragazzo perchè ho necessità di fare del sesso NORMALE, STANDARD.....lo amo, ma non riesco più a star dietro alle sue esigenze feticiste e sadomaso......credetemi, lo amo ma quello che mi spinge a tradire è la voglia di normalità, ho provato a parlargliene di questa mia esigenza di normalità, ma è come se gli stessi dicendo il niente, mi risponde scocciato, si vabè ok...se vuoi proprio farlo normale.....non so che fare! Ma non posso più rinunciare a me stessa. Mi dispiace. Anche se lo amo, ma non riesco più ad essere quello che lui desidera.


 Questo lo trovo assolutamente sconvolgente!!! 

Tradire per la necessità di avere sesso normale...non l'avevo mai sentita!!

Le esigenze feticiste e sadomaso, sono cose molto particolari...e non si è tenuti in alcun modo ad accettare questo stile di sessualita, con tutto l'amore di questo mondo.

Lui non si eccita con "fatti" standard, *la cosa più normale* di questo mondo che potevi fare, era lasciarlo...invece preferisci tradire.

Tu, secondo me, sbagli in una cosa fondamentalissima: tu non devi essere quello che lui desidera. Devi essere quello che tu desideri!
Trovo assurdo che prima diventi quello che lui desidera, e poi lo tradisci perchè non ci riesci più...
Cosa sei stata fino ad ora?

Mah...


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

*Yogurt*

a giudicare da come scrivi che tu riesca mai a rilassarti ne dubito..ahahaha

PEACE & LOVE ragazza mia

TAKE IT EASY!!!

Baci & abbracci




geisha ha detto:


> guarda ti ringrazio ma non ce ne è bisogno, so' come rilassarmi, ho un ottimo rapporto con me stessa cosa che in pochi riescono a fare.
> per le vacanze grazie a me non ne ho bisogno vivo al mare e posso uscire in barca per andare su una spiaggia che è in un parco naturale, meglio di così..........


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma va che sei forte!!  Ho riso veramente di gusto! Grazie, fa sempre stare meglio....





evviva. mi fa piacere. ridere è un ottimo masaaggio cardiaco.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> a giudicare da come scrivi che tu riesca mai a rilassarti ne dubito..ahahaha
> 
> PEACE & LOVE ragazza mia
> 
> ...


 Lela, tanta aggressività a cosa è dovuta? 
cosa cercavi qui, approvazione? 
pacche sulla spalla? 
o una riflessione vera? la disapprovazione e il rimbotto altrui non hanno valore, qui, ma lo acquistano se sei in grado di farli diventare un modo per dire 'ok, mi guardo dentro e mi faccio domande che fino a ieri non mi ero mai fatta'.


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

*Bon...ho trovato il sacchetto.*

chi mi passa un riduttore per la presa?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo lo trovo assolutamente sconvolgente!!!
> 
> Tradire per la necessità di avere sesso normale...non l'avevo mai sentita!!
> 
> .....


 
siamo al top della perversione :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> chi mi passa un riduttore per la presa?


siemens?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> *a giudicare da come scrivi che tu riesca mai a rilassarti ne dubito*..ahahaha
> 
> PEACE & LOVE ragazza mia
> 
> ...


Riddle me this


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> a giudicare da come scrivi che tu riesca mai a rilassarti ne dubito..ahahaha
> 
> PEACE & LOVE ragazza mia
> 
> ...


il fatto è che io sono serenessima mi puo' solo far rabbia chi con tale arroganza non accetta di mettersi in discussione con persone che bene o male hanno o stanno vivendo la stessa cosa e si rendono disponibili ad aiutarti.
credo che manifesti piu' rabbia te nel senso che forse vorresti che qualcuno approvasse in modo condizionato la tua scelta o ti consolasse.
le persone che sono qui dentro ti stanno semplicemente suggerendo di analizzare la tua vita e il tuo rapporto, poi come dire se tu preferisci vivere così contenta te contenti tutti.
tu sei arrivata manifestando un problema, nessuno ti ha chiesto men che io di analizzare la mia vita, insomma non è che ribaltando il problema su di me risolvi i tuo eh!!!!


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siemens?



si. 

passi?

grazie.


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

poeraccio gas torna da due giorni a roma e trova sto casino :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo al top della perversione :carneval:



ma quale perversione.

balle.


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo al top della perversione :carneval:


 Ma serio eh!! :carneval:



			
				micio ha detto:
			
		

> ma quale perversione.
> 
> balle.


Ma serio anche questo! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Riddle me this


but of that? 

do you want really approfondair this treat ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Ragazzi, RAGAZZIIIIIIIIIIIIII....madonna santa!!! Ma veramente vi prendete tutti troppo sul serio!

Io non stavo cercando l'approvazione di nessuno e penso che i Forum non siano il luogo ideale per le persone frustrate.

E' un Forum che parla di tradimento, ci si scambia opinioni sul tradimento, e se ne parla. Se invece è un'arena con leoni e tigri allora le cose cambiano.

Io ho esordito semplicemente dicendo come tradisco e perchè tradisco, ma non ho chiesto consigli a nessuno. Ho visto confessare una sbandata e track! Sono partita d'impulso! Non è che mi sono messa qui a ragionare su cosa e come lo dovevo scrivere! E' stato un momento.

Si può aggredire perchè si è assolutamente contrari al mio modo di pensare, e posso essere d'accordo, ma se con educazione e fair play ti auguro buone vacanze e ricevo una risposta stizzita e acida da una che scusate (non voglio abbassarmi a certi livelli...ma forse non tr.....ba da tempo!).... scusami ma qualche problemino penso ce l'abbia!!!! :-D

Siamo capaci a scindere le cose o no?

Vabè, di solito non cedo alle provocazioni, ma questa volta ho fatto un'eccezione.

Saluti e baci a tutti

RELAX TAKE IT EASY..........perchè la vita è un soffio!



Grande82 ha detto:


> Lela, tanta aggressività a cosa è dovuta?
> cosa cercavi qui, approvazione?
> pacche sulla spalla?
> o una riflessione vera? la disapprovazione e il rimbotto altrui non hanno valore, qui, ma lo acquistano se sei in grado di farli diventare un modo per dire 'ok, mi guardo dentro e mi faccio domande che fino a ieri non mi ero mai fatta'.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si.
> 
> passi?
> 
> grazie.


 
col chez 

sto sempre a comprare riduttori siemens

tutti li vogliono ma non li rimettono mai al loro posto:incazzato:

e quando servono a me non ce n'è mai uno

prova a guardare attaccato al phon

o nel secondo cassetto della cucina

e la prossima volta che ne prendi uno, rimetticelo


i riduttori siemens son diventati peggio delle forbicine in questa casa :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Ragazzi, RAGAZZIIIIIIIIIIIIII....madonna santa!!! Ma veramente vi prendete tutti troppo sul serio!
> 
> Io non stavo cercando l'approvazione di nessuno e penso che i Forum non siano il luogo ideale per le persone frustrate.
> 
> ...


 Sono di quel genere di persone che credono che nulla accade per caso.
Incluso essere qui.


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

'azz amore, hai ragione. era attacato al phone.

vado...


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sono di quel genere di persone che credono che nulla accade per caso.
> Incluso essere qui.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> .......
> 
> Ma veramente vi prendete tutti troppo sul serio!
> 
> .............!


ma sai che hai ragione?

dagli ultimi post, si vede proprio come siamo soverchiamente seriosi :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

ho fatto un serio doppione :blank:


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sai che hai ragione?
> 
> dagli ultimi post, si vede proprio come siamo soverchiamente seriosi :carneval:


 mummie?
fidanzati al carbonio 14?


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Ragazzi, RAGAZZIIIIIIIIIIIIII....madonna santa!!! Ma veramente vi prendete tutti troppo sul serio!
> 
> Io non stavo cercando l'approvazione di nessuno e penso che i Forum non siano il luogo ideale per le persone frustrate.
> 
> ...



ao'...e prima di uscire vedi di chiudere il coperchio.

non siamo mica a casa tua qui.

che modi...:nuke:


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sai che hai ragione?
> 
> dagli ultimi post, si vede proprio come siamo soverchiamente seriosi :carneval:


e anche insoddisfatti sessuali.... perlomeno io.........


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> e anche insoddisfatti sessuali.... perlomeno io.........


quando arriviamo a cornuti, t.... e f.. di legno svegliatemi :dorme:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Ragazzi, RAGAZZIIIIIIIIIIIIII....madonna santa!!! Ma veramente vi prendete tutti troppo sul serio!
> 
> Io non stavo cercando l'approvazione di nessuno e penso che i Forum non siano il luogo ideale per le persone frustrate.
> 
> ...


Veramente ti si e' risposto con garbo... evidentemente non te ne sei accorta perche' a te piace il dramma e la sofferenza...forse questo ti porta a non riuscire a relazionarti serenamente


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

beh ma questo è ovvio, stiamo parlando di tradimento!!

se fossimo pienamente soddisfatti non tradiremmo!! eheheeh :-D





geisha ha detto:


> e anche insoddisfatti sessuali.... perlomeno io.........


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

Mi sa che è tutta una questione di emoticons 




Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente ti si e' risposto con garbo... evidentemente non te ne sei accorta perche' a te piace il dramma e la sofferenza...forse questo ti porta a non riuscire a relazionarti serenamente


----------



## Buscopann (28 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
> senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
> Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
> Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali", insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero, sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato, sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me, mi chiede ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
> ...


 *Confessare una "sbandata" serve a qualcosa?*

Certro che si. A scaricarsi la coscienza!

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Mi sa che è tutta una questione di emoticons


O di lingua italiana


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando arriviamo a cornuti, t.... e f.. di legno svegliatemi :dorme:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  :up:


----------



## G.a.S. (28 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Confessare una "sbandata" serve a qualcosa?*
> 
> Certro che si. A scaricarsi la coscienza!
> 
> Buscopann


  beh si a questo c'ero arrivato oramai... e come detto non credo proprio che avverrà, almeno no in un tempo molto vicino, se un giorno troverò giusto farlo, perchè magari si è maturi al punto giusto... non lo so forse mai!
per ora so soltanto che siamo tornati da una 2 giorni in giro per Roma ieri fino a tarda notte, bellissimi i monumenti di notte, e poi oggi mattinata trascorsa a Bracciano e pomeriggio a Tivoli, i piedi fanno MALE, di sesso... se ne è parlato ma eravamo veramente distrutti... domattina si vedà!
per il resto risate, divertimento, scappellotti (ricevuti dal sottoscritto) per aver fatto qualche battuta sulle turiste scollacciate 
Anche se l'ho sorpresa a guardarsi una gang di ragazzoni americani... ma ho fatto finta di nulla.
Direi che davvero ci voleva, abbiamo anche ricevuto una telefonata che ci ha messo di buon umore per il lavoro per l'anno prossimo (ehm siamo precari se non si fosse capito) per Lei il lavoro è garantito al 100% beh abbiamo festeggiato in un ristorante di Tivoli con un bel piatto di carbonara per lei e amatriciana per me... bevendo ACQUA! che è meglio!
ah... ho visto che la discussione è diventata bella corposa, adesso mi leggo le ultime 12 pagine vito che ieri eravamo a 6 ed oggi siamo a 19...
solo che ci tenevo a dirvi che le cose stanno migliorando e di molto, importantissimo per me è stato parlarne con voi, mi ha chiarito, mi ha dato modo di riflettere, e di evitare di fare una stronzata.. oddio di farne una più grossa di quela che ho già fatto, se proprio vogliamo esser precisi.
Grazie a tutti.
P.S. qualunque cosa pensiate di me non abbiate timore a dirla, non sarà mai peggio di quel che penso io di me stesso.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> beh si a questo c'ero arrivato oramai... e come detto non credo proprio che avverrà, almeno no in un tempo molto vicino, se un giorno troverò giusto farlo, perchè magari si è maturi al punto giusto... non lo so forse mai!
> per ora so soltanto che siamo tornati da una 2 giorni in giro per Roma ieri fino a tarda notte, bellissimi i monumenti di notte, e poi oggi mattinata trascorsa a Bracciano e pomeriggio a Tivoli, i piedi fanno MALE, di sesso... se ne è parlato ma eravamo veramente distrutti... domattina si vedà!
> per il resto risate, divertimento, scappellotti (ricevuti dal sottoscritto) per aver fatto qualche battuta sulle turiste scollacciate
> Anche se l'ho sorpresa a guardarsi una gang di ragazzoni americani... ma ho fatto finta di nulla.
> ...


Perdonati, nessuno e' perfetto, tutti possono sbagliare  Forza e tanti auguri  .


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2010)

Ciao GAS!! Mi fa molto piacere che la mini vacanza vi sia andata bene!
Auguri per il lavoro...e anche per il resto!


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> beh ma questo è ovvio, stiamo parlando di tradimento!!
> 
> se fossimo pienamente soddisfatti non tradiremmo!! eheheeh :-D


non gongolare troppo.... pensa a quanto male fai oltre a te stessa!


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non gongolare troppo.... pensa a quanto male fai oltre a te stessa!


Già, ce lo si dimentica sempre ma poi arriva la salassata di conto da pagare e si ride molto meno.


----------



## G.a.S. (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perdonati, nessuno e' perfetto, tutti possono sbagliare  Forza e tanti auguri  .


il perdono è ancora lontano per ora sto metabolizzando la cosa, grazie


----------



## G.a.S. (28 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao GAS!! Mi fa molto piacere che la mini vacanza vi sia andata bene!
> Auguri per il lavoro...e anche per il resto!


si benissimo per fortuna.
grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non gongolare troppo.... pensa a quanto male fai oltre a te stessa!


 A chi?


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A chi?


al suo fidanzato no?


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> al suo fidanzato no?


Bhè ma non era  masochista?:mrgreen:

scusate


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bhè ma non era masochista?:mrgreen:
> 
> scusate


ah beh allora dove sta il problema......... quanto rumore per nulla!:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> al suo fidanzato no?





Abigail ha detto:


> Bhè ma non era masochista?:mrgreen:
> 
> scusate


 Appunto.
Mi pare anche lui condivida.


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ah beh allora dove sta il problema......... quanto rumore per nulla!:mexican:


----------



## Lela (28 Luglio 2010)

mamma mia ma che pesante, il male nel caso lo faccio a me stessa e se....e dico se....ho dei sensi di colpa, non mi scarico la coscienza sull'altra persona solo per sentirmi a posto con me stessa.......mi prendo le conseguenze delle mie azioni e nel caso soffro in silenzio...è inutile dare un dispiacere all'altro solo per sentirsi a posto...

deduco che tu sia dalla parte dei fedeli.....oppure...non so, non ho ben capito, come ti "posizioni", lda giustiziera?

Il nick geisha......mi fa pensare ad altro però

BACI

lela




geisha ha detto:


> non gongolare troppo.... pensa a quanto male fai oltre a te stessa!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> ........
> *1. * adesso mi leggo le ultime 12 pagine vito che ieri eravamo a 6 ed oggi siamo a 19...
> ....
> *2. * qualunque cosa pensiate di me non abbiate timore a dirla, non sarà mai peggio di quel che penso io di me stesso.


*1. *non t'affannare. per lo più è cazzeggio conseguente all'inserimento di una nuova utente

*2.* vogliamo dirla tutta?
sei stato un pdm: lo sai tu e lo sappiamo noi
e hai anche "testato" la tua capacità di raccontartela (l'alcool, l'infrangersi dei freni inibitori ....)
ma....

errare è umano
anche con errori che possono costar molto cari (a proposito: hai preso precauzioni?)
gli esseri umani cadono
gli Uomini si riconoscono da come si rialzano


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> mamma mia ma che pesante, il male nel caso lo faccio a me stessa e se....e dico se....ho dei sensi di colpa, non mi scarico la coscienza sull'altra persona solo per sentirmi a posto con me stessa.......mi prendo le conseguenze delle mie azioni e *nel caso soffro in silenzio...*è inutile dare un dispiacere all'altro solo per sentirsi a posto...
> 
> .................


anzi, così è meglio no?

poi se per caso lo scopre lui (a volte si scopre, mica lo si può venire a sapere solo se te lo dice chi ti ha tradito, eh?) magari è pure contentone

certo, se è masochista

se invece è più sul sadico ....
....

vabbè
ma l'amore per te è sofferenza 

quindi andrà bene anche così 

:up:

allegra!
che sei in una botte de fero


----------



## Lela (29 Luglio 2010)

Condivido in pieno

errare umano

è soprattutto le preoccupazioni per le precauzioni

va bene tradire, ma la salute dell'altro poi non deve risentirne

vedo che c'è qualcuno molto intelligente

CONDIVIDO CONDIVIDO BRAVO!




Amoremio ha detto:


> *1. *non t'affannare. per lo più è cazzeggio conseguente all'inserimento di una nuova utente
> 
> *2.* vogliamo dirla tutta?
> sei stato un pdm: lo sai tu e lo sappiamo noi
> ...


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Confessare un tradimento *per scaricarsi la coscienza* è intollerabile.

Usarla come scusa per reiterare , di più.


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Confessare un tradimento *per scaricarsi la coscienza* è intollerabile.
> 
> Usarla come scusa per reiterare , di più.


 NOn posso reputarti..per cui QUOTO! :up:


----------



## dave.one (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Confessare un tradimento *per scaricarsi la coscienza* è intollerabile.
> 
> Usarla come scusa per reiterare , di più.


Ci vuole coscienza per ammettere l'errore e la stessa coscienza e responsabilità perché ciò non si ripeta e non sia mai a scapito della felicità altrui. E' solo questione di rispetto non solo per se ma anche, e soprattutto, per il tradito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Confessare un tradimento *per scaricarsi la coscienza* è intollerabile.
> 
> Usarla come scusa per reiterare , di più.





Eliade ha detto:


> NOn posso reputarti..per cui QUOTO! :up:


 :up:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> > va bene tradire, ma la salute dell'altro poi non deve risentirne
> 
> 
> bella questa. interessante


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

*errare è umano, perserverare è diabolico *


----------



## Daniele (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anzi, così è meglio no?
> 
> poi se per caso lo scopre lui (a volte si scopre, mica lo si può venire a sapere solo se te lo dice chi ti ha tradito, eh?) magari è pure contentone
> 
> ...


Oddio, quiandi tutti felici e conenti, se lui è masochista ci gode, se è sadico ci gode lei...ammazza che perfezione!!!


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ci vuole coscienza per ammettere l'errore e la stessa coscienza e responsabilità perché ciò non si ripeta e non sia mai a scapito della felicità altrui. E' solo questione di rispetto non solo per se ma anche, e soprattutto, per il tradito.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oddio, quiandi tutti felici e conenti, se lui è masochista ci gode, se è sadico ci gode lei...ammazza che perfezione!!!


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *1. *non t'affannare. per lo più è cazzeggio conseguente all'inserimento di una nuova utente
> 
> *2.* vogliamo dirla tutta?
> sei stato un pdm: lo sai tu e lo sappiamo noi
> ...


1. me ne sono accorto... ho provato ma poi ho saltato la maggior parte delle pagine

2. e sono pienamente conscio di ciò, non mi ritengo nulla di più... anzi!

Sul cadere, non credevo di riuscire a farlo così in basso, sul rialzarmi, ci sto davvero provando, spero, me lo auguro, di non ricadere, l'ho fatto una volta, non ho resistito, cosa e chi mi dice che non ci sia una prossima volta? Giurare che non capiterà sarebbe stupido, adesso sto uno schifo e se pure avessi la Ferilli che mi si butta addosso rifiuterei, ma chissà forse tra qualche anno mi sarà passata e... di questo ho paura!
...
per le precauzioni beh... se avessi avuto modo di pensare a quello avrei avuto modo di ragionare anche sulla stronzata che stavo facendo.


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ci vuole coscienza per ammettere l'errore e la stessa coscienza e responsabilità perché ciò non si ripeta e non sia mai a scapito della felicità altrui. E' solo questione di rispetto non solo per se ma anche, e soprattutto, per il tradito.


per ora posso dirti che sto male per ciò che ho fatto a mia moglie, che davvero non miertia un comportamento del genere da parte mia ed io non merito di starle accanto, non devo chiedere scusa a nessun altro oltre che a lei e non posso farlo se non facendola soffrire enormemente, per questo taccio e sto davvero cercando di essere migliore.


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> ...
> per le precauzioni beh... se avessi avuto modo di pensare a quello avrei avuto modo di ragionare anche sulla stronzata che stavo facendo.


Vuoi dire che non hai usato precauzioni??????????? 

In tal caso mi auguro che domani stesso tu vada a farti le dovute analisi..sempre che tu non abbia già provveduto!


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che non hai usato precauzioni???????????
> 
> In tal caso mi auguro che domani stesso tu vada a farti le dovute analisi..sempre che tu non abbia già provveduto!


già fatto... sono andato lunedì 12
il "fattaccio" è stat l'8


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> già fatto... sono andato lunedì 12


 E lei aveva precauzioni sue?


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E lei aveva precauzioni sue?


non ne ho idea...
l'unica cosa è stata una "ritirata strategica"


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> non ne ho idea...
> l'unica cosa è stata una "ritirata strategica"


 Oddio, non voglio assolutramente metterti ansia o fare l'uccello del malaugurio...ma, sei sicuro che la tipa non ti creerà problemi?


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oddio, non voglio assolutramente metterti ansia o fare l'uccello del malaugurio...ma, sei sicuro che la tipa non ti creerà problemi?


non sono sicuro di NIENTE.
so soltanto che nessuno dei due ha il recapito dell'altro, e fino a settembre ci separeranno 800km visto che io sono a Salerno e lei a Brescia e prima di fine Agosto di sicuro non salgo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> ...
> *per le precauzioni beh... se avessi avuto modo di pensare a quello avrei avuto modo di ragionare anche sulla stronzata che stavo facendo.*


 

Guarda gas...io non ti reputo un pdm.
Ma tra le due stronzate che dici di aver fatto questa è senz'altro la più GROSSA!


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> non sono sicuro di NIENTE.
> so soltanto che nessuno dei due ha il recapito dell'altro, e fino a settembre ci separeranno 800km visto che io sono a Salerno e lei a Brescia e prima di fine Agosto di sicuro non salgo.


 Amen...


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Amen...


se uno non dorme la notte perchè pensa agli sbagli commessi un motivo c'e


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> G.a.S. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


uhm... secondo me sono pari!
ma parli dal punto di visto di eventuali malattie o per una gravidanza?
per la prima cosa già fatte le analisi e per ora niente le ripeterò a settembre, per la seconda, diciamo che è estremamente poco probabile


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> se uno non dorme la notte perchè pensa agli sbagli commessi un motivo c'e


 Eh ma io pensavo altro, che ne so: i classici sensi di colpa verso tua moglie...mica che l'avevi combinata così grossa!!! 

Vabè gas, al momento è inutile fasciarsi la testa, goditi la vacanza poi ne riparliamo a settembre. :up:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh ma io pensavo altro, che ne so: i classici sensi di colpa verso tua moglie...mica che l'avevi combinata così grossa!!!
> 
> Vabè gas, al momento è inutile fasciarsi la testa, goditi la vacanza poi ne riparliamo a settembre. :up:


Incoraggiante stasera:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Incoraggiante stasera:carneval:


Ha rischiato di più lei.


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Incoraggiante stasera:carneval:


 Faccio quel che posso per mantenere il morale alto. :condom:


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > uhm... secondo me sono pari!
> ...


----------



## G.a.S. (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh ma io pensavo altro, che ne so: i classici sensi di colpa verso tua moglie...mica che l'avevi combinata così grossa!!!
> 
> Vabè gas, al momento è inutile fasciarsi la testa, goditi la vacanza poi ne riparliamo a settembre. :up:


sto male per quello che ho fatto a mia moglie, poi siccome non dormo mi son messo a pensare anche al "contorno" della faccenda.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > uhm... secondo me sono pari!
> ...


----------



## hopeless (30 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> già fatto... sono andato lunedì 12
> il "fattaccio" è stat l'8


Le probabilità di prendere una malattia dopo un singolo rapporto - se ho capito bene hai avuto un solo rapporto - sono comunque bassissime. Però per la certezza sull'HIV devi fare il test dopo sei mesi.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> non ne ho idea...
> l'unica cosa è stata una "ritirata strategica"


per essere "bevuto" al punto di allentare i freni inibitori e scordarsi precauzioni potenzialmente salvavita
sei stato pure presente a te stesso

la fai una riflessione su queste contraddizioni?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Incoraggiante stasera:carneval:


quanto un becchino depresso :mexican:


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> G.a.S. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non sono pari, a mio avviso.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2010)

Ma io inventerei una protezione contro i quote a rischio... pare contagioso


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io inventerei una protezione contro i quote a rischio... pare contagioso


 
ha cominciato lei però :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ha cominciato lei però :mrgreen:


Non e' una buona scusa per non prendere precauzioni :racchia:


----------



## hopeless (30 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' una buona scusa per non prendere precauzioni :racchia:


Ho incontrato un numero inquietante di donne che mi hanno proposto sesso senza  precauzioni, "tanto prendo la pillola". Evidentemente gira ancora  l'idea che l'HIV sia diagnosticabile dalla faccia e dal tipo di persona  con cui si fa sesso.


----------



## G.a.S. (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per essere "bevuto" al punto di allentare i freni inibitori e scordarsi precauzioni potenzialmente salvavita
> sei stato pure presente a te stesso
> 
> la fai una riflessione su queste contraddizioni?


diciamo che questa è "un'abitudine" quindi non è che mi sono dovuto applicare più di tanto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io inventerei una protezione contro i quote a rischio... pare contagioso


 :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> Ho incontrato un numero inquietante di donne che mi hanno proposto sesso senza precauzioni, "tanto prendo la pillola". Evidentemente gira ancora l'idea che l'HIV sia diagnosticabile dalla faccia e dal tipo di persona con cui si fa sesso.


A me pare inquietante e mi inquieta anche che si trovino tante donne disponibili a rapporti con più o meno sconosciuti (chiaro che non si conosce mai nessuno abbastanza, ma almeno si può averne l'illusione in base a ragionevoli elementi).


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A* me pare inquietante e mi inquieta anche che si trovino tante donne disponibili a rapporti con più o meno sconosciuti* (chiaro che non si conosce mai nessuno abbastanza, ma almeno si può averne l'illusione in base a ragionevoli elementi).


Come mai? Io invece lo vedo come un segno che anche nel modo di vedere il sesso si stia raggiundendo una parità "mentale" tra uomo e donna.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come mai? Io invece lo vedo come un segno che anche nel modo di vedere il sesso si stia raggiundendo una parità "mentale" tra uomo e donna.



...tendente al peggio?:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come mai? Io invece lo vedo come un segno che anche nel modo di vedere il sesso si stia raggiundendo una parità "mentale" tra uomo e donna.


 Auspico anch'io una parità mentale, ma nel sesso di dare più valore comunicativo al sesso e alle persone.
Mi spiego non è un auspicio moralistico (di cosa fa chi non si rapporta con me mi importa poco), ma culturale.
Del tipo che preferisco slow food al fast food.


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quanto un becchino depresso :mexican:


 Certo che quanto tu  e Abigail vi mettete...
A Napoli il becchino è chiamata 'o schiattamuort...e non è mai depresso.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...tendente al peggio?:unhappy:


No alla libera espressione no?
Ma ti racconto una storia.
Flirto con una. Lei mi provoca, dicendo che ci sta se io esibisco il mio certificato HIV, dicendo alle amiche che noi uomini ci vergognamo a fare certe analisi.
Io sono andato a fare ciò che faccio tutti gli anni, esamino HIV e epatite.
Poi ho sbattutto in faccia mio certificato a questa qui.
E le ho detto? E il tuo?
E lei si è incazzata come una iena, dicendo che le ho dato della poco di buono, di quella che la dà a tutti.

Non siamo solo noi UOMINI chiamati a tutelare la salute della donna, ma anche chiamati a tutelare la nostra.

Posso assicurarti che nei locali privè, il preservativo è d'obbligo ed elargito dal locale, tanto per capirci.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> Ho incontrato un numero inquietante di donne che mi hanno proposto sesso senza  precauzioni, "tanto prendo la pillola". Evidentemente gira ancora  l'idea che l'HIV sia diagnosticabile dalla faccia e dal tipo di persona  con cui si fa sesso.


E tu scemo hai accettato?:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...tendente al peggio?:unhappy:


 Scusa, ma perchè fare sesso con una persona che ti attrae (anche se poco conosciuta) lo vedi tendente al peggio? Non riesco a capire sinceramente che idea avete del sesso...


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Auspico anch'io una parità mentale, ma nel sesso di dare più valore comunicativo al sesso e alle persone.
> Mi spiego non è un auspicio moralistico (di cosa fa chi non si rapporta con me mi importa poco), ma culturale.
> Del tipo che preferisco slow food al fast food.


 "Slow food" non vuol dire mica "no unknown food".... posso mangiare lentamente anche un cibo poco conosciuto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come mai? Io invece lo vedo come un segno che anche nel modo di vedere il sesso si stia raggiundendo una parità "mentale" tra uomo e donna.


pensa che la mentalità di "ogni lasciata è persa" per me non è maschile ma solo siuperficiale.


----------



## hopeless (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu scemo hai accettato?:unhappy:


Mai.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

hopeless ha detto:


> Mai.


hai fatto molto bene e dovrebbero ringraziarti.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che la mentalità di "ogni lasciata è persa" per me non è maschile ma solo siuperficiale.


Non parlavo ovviamente di quella mentalità da accattoni.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Esiste una differenza abissale tra la mentalità citata da Minerva e la visione di un sesso libero e gioioso da vivere senza problemi. E non solo con un partner abituale, ma anche con uno poco conosciuto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlavo ovviamente di quella mentalità.


secondo me non potrà mai esserci un'assoluta parità in quanto siamo estremamente differenti nel fisico e nella psiche ...poi da caso a caso qualche eccezione esiste.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me *non potrà mai esserci un'assoluta parità in quanto siamo estremamente differenti nel fisico e nella psiche* ...poi da caso a caso qualche eccezione esiste.


 Su questo concordo. Ed è anche un bene.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Ed è anche un bene.


senz'altro sì


----------



## hopeless (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto molto bene e dovrebbero ringraziarti.


Sono diventato esperto in materia quando scoprii il primo tradimento, lei era stata con uno senza precauzioni e poi aveva continuato con me tranquillamente, sempre senza. Al tempo mi spaventai tanto ed ero ignorante in materia (avevo 19 anni), poi ho capito che il rischio che si fosse ammalata era comunque basso.

Confermo, comunque, che tante donne si sentono giudicate male se chiedi loro il test, cosa che dovrebbero fare tutti una volta l'anno (è gratuito e anonimo).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Slow food" non vuol dire mica "no unknown food".... posso mangiare lentamente anche un cibo poco conosciuto.


 Eh no ...bisogna avere garanzia della filiera.. :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che la mentalità di "ogni lasciata è persa" per me non è maschile ma solo superficiale.


Anche perché non sono stata lasciata solo io... :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non potrà mai esserci un'assoluta parità in quanto siamo estremamente differenti nel fisico e nella psiche ...poi da caso a caso qualche eccezione esiste.


 Anche perché, come disse una volta Fabio  Volo, è diverso andare a trovare qualcuno e farlo entrare in casa propria.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh no ...bisogna avere garanzia della filiera.. :carneval:


quello si :up: nel caso di no, con prudenza...


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche perché, come disse una volta Fabio Volo, è diverso andare a trovare qualcuno e farlo entrare in casa propria.


 Nel caso, si può sempre organizzare la singolar tenzone in campo aperto... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che la mentalità di "ogni lasciata è persa" per me non è maschile ma solo siuperficiale.


Ma cosa c'entra? fare sesso con uno sconosciuto che ti attrae non vuol dire mica farlo con chiunque tanto per.
Può capitare e, prendendo le dovute precauzioni, io non ci vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche perché non sono stata lasciata solo io... :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Auspico anch'io una parità mentale, ma nel sesso di dare più valore comunicativo al sesso e alle persone.
> Mi spiego non è un auspicio moralistico (di cosa fa chi non si rapporta con me mi importa poco), ma culturale.
> Del tipo che preferisco slow food al fast food.


 
quoto:up:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Certo che quanto tu e Abigail vi mettete...
> A Napoli il becchino è chiamata 'o schiattamuort...e non è mai depresso.


ma se si deprime so' chez  :carneval: (mica ci si deprime solo perchè il lavoro va male)


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? fare sesso con uno sconosciuto che ti attrae non vuol dire mica farlo con chiunque tanto per.
> Può capitare e, prendendo le dovute precauzioni, io non ci vedo nulla di strano.


preciso: se si è liberi e indipendenti sentimentalmente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel caso, si può sempre organizzare la singolar tenzone in campo aperto... :carneval:


 Non è proprio divertentissimo... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? fare sesso con uno sconosciuto che ti attrae non vuol dire mica farlo con chiunque tanto per.
> Può capitare e, prendendo le dovute precauzioni, io non ci vedo nulla di strano.


 Esattamente quello che intendevo prima... :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che intendevo prima... :up:


 Per carità ...io lo fatto per decenni... :mrgreen: .... :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è proprio divertentissimo... :carneval:


Dipende... può essere anche emozionante :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per carità ...io lo fatto per decenni... :mrgreen: .... :unhappy:


:carneval::carneval::carneval: ma sei in formissima!!!:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende... può essere anche emozionante :carneval:


 E' certamente più ...sesso sicuro... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Anomalie... :carneval:

In Libano gli uomini, per legge, possono avere rapporti sessuali con animali, purche' femmine. Rapporti sessuali con un animale maschio sono un reato punibile con la morte.
Nel Behrein la legge consente a un medico di sesso maschile di guardare i genitali di una paziente soltanto riflessi in uno specchio.
A Liverpool la legge ammette commesse in topless solo nei negozi di pesci tropicali.


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anomalie... :carneval:
> 
> In Libano gli uomini, per legge, possono avere rapporti sessuali con animali, purche' femmine. Rapporti sessuali con un animale maschio sono un reato punibile con la morte.
> *Nel Behrein la legge consente a un medico di sesso maschile di guardare i genitali di una paziente soltanto riflessi in uno specchio.*
> A Liverpool la legge ammette commesse in topless solo nei negozi di pesci tropicali.


e se deve visitarla??


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> .........
> *A Liverpool la legge ammette commesse in topless solo nei negozi di pesci tropicali*.


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se si deprime so' chez :carneval: (mica ci si deprime solo perchè il lavoro va male)


Che qualche uomo si tocchi li sotto al posto mio...please...:condom:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che qualche uomo si tocchi li sotto al posto mio...please...:condom:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esiste una differenza abissale tra la mentalità citata da Minerva e la visione di un sesso libero e gioioso da vivere senza problemi. E non solo con un partner abituale, ma anche con uno poco conosciuto.


si è così. Credo però che sia una fase della vita, non che sia duratura


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, ma perchè fare sesso con una persona che ti attrae (anche se poco conosciuta) lo vedi tendente al peggio? Non riesco a capire sinceramente che idea avete del sesso...





moltimodi ha detto:


> "Slow food" non vuol dire mica "no unknown food".... posso mangiare lentamente anche un cibo poco conosciuto.


 
Mi associo. Con condom:condom:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esiste una differenza abissale tra la mentalità citata da Minerva e la visione di un sesso libero e gioioso da vivere senza problemi. E non solo con un partner abituale, ma anche con uno poco conosciuto.


devo dare un pò di reputazione in giro...
per cui ti quoto pubblicamente!:up:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> devo dare un pò di reputazione in giro...
> per cui ti quoto pubblicamente!:up:


 Metto tutto in cascina per i tempi bui... thanks :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi associo. Con condom:condom:


 Beh purtroppo con partner poco conosciuti è indispensabile... che storia, però :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si è così. Credo però che sia una fase della vita, non che sia duratura


 Anche secondo me.


----------



## Lela (30 Luglio 2010)

*Lela*

non per il lavoro non vale proprio la pena deprimersi

ed io .....adesso....ormai ci sono dentro troppo!

Baci

Manu

P.S. A chi mi aveva detto capiterà, succederà che ti innamorerai....ci ha preso in pieno




Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se si deprime so' chez  :carneval: (mica ci si deprime solo perchè il lavoro va male)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> non per il lavoro non vale proprio la pena deprimersi
> 
> ed io .....adesso....ormai ci sono dentro troppo!
> 
> ...


Ti sei innamorata dell'amante? Beh, noi siamo qua.
Ciao :up:


----------



## Lela (30 Luglio 2010)

Quasi, male faccio passare.

Per forza.






contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sei innamorata dell'amante? Beh, noi siamo qua.
> Ciao :up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Quasi, male faccio passare.
> 
> Per forza.


Mi raccomando eh? Soldato lo sai che è una sporca guerra.
Se caschi in quell'imboscata, sei una donna finita.
Ricordati che le vie di fuga sono sempre necessarie.
Impara a quotare!:up:


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Quasi, male faccio passare.
> 
> Per forza.


 E perchè male?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Quasi, male faccio passare.
> 
> Per forza.


Libera la casella non riesco a scriverti,
Ciao Conte


----------



## Lela (30 Luglio 2010)

*Sbandata tranvata*

Questo è quello che sarà vedrai!

Ed io ne uscirò con le ossa rotte rottissime!

:-D

il croccante è diventato un budino molle adesso! :-D



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi raccomando eh? Soldato lo sai che è una sporca guerra.
> Se caschi in quell'imboscata, sei una donna finita.
> Ricordati che le vie di fuga sono sempre necessarie.
> Impara a quotare!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Questo è quello che sarà vedrai!
> 
> Ed io ne uscirò con le ossa rotte rottissime!
> 
> ...


Dai fa la brava scrivi dopo il quote e non all'inizio del post.
Spiegaci meglio.
Ma se sai che vai a cacciarti nei guai perchè ti ci cacci?
Ste donne


----------



## Lela (30 Luglio 2010)

*Sorry*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai fa la brava scrivi dopo il quote e non all'inizio del post.
> Spiegaci meglio.
> Ma se sai che vai a cacciarti nei guai perchè ti ci cacci?
> Ste donne


sorry ma mi è un po' ostico...sono un po' fusa del resto oggi...
ho fatto le 5 del mattino....

è che non pensavo di cacciarmi nei guai...

ma questa volta

ci sono dentro fino al collo

e quella che ne uscirà male,sono io!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> sorry ma mi è un po' ostico...sono un po' fusa del resto oggi...
> ho fatto le 5 del mattino....
> 
> è che non pensavo di cacciarmi nei guai...
> ...


Seeeeeeee....ti salvo io...che problemi ci sono?
Intanto brava che hai quotato bene, sai non vorrei che iniziassero a sfotterti.
Ma come va con il perversone?


----------



## Lela (30 Luglio 2010)

*Grazue*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Seeeeeeee....ti salvo io...che problemi ci sono?
> Intanto brava che hai quotato bene, sai non vorrei che iniziassero a sfotterti.
> Ma come va con il perversone?


Sinceramente chi se ne frega se sfottono...

ho la testa talmente in un vortice che non ragiono più oggi


----------



## Lela (31 Luglio 2010)

*Lela*



brugola ha detto:


> e sguazzarano felici e contenti :mexican:


Saluto tutti quelli che hanno fatto commenti intelligenti (pochi) veramente di cuore,  auguro buona fortuna alle povere cornute che mi hanno dato addosso, e mi auguro che la  prossima i Vostri uomini siate in grado di tenerveli! ;-)


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2010)

Lela, chi entra in questo forum come te finisce sempre con le ossa rotte, sei troppo giovane per essere incapace di provare sentimenti!!! O ti piacerebbe imparare a saperlo fare? RIcorda che c'è e si può fare per evitare di provare sentimenti per esseri umani.


----------



## Micia (1 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lela, chi entra in questo forum come te finisce sempre con le ossa rotte, sei troppo giovane per essere incapace di provare sentimenti!!! O ti piacerebbe imparare a saperlo fare? RIcorda che c'è e si può fare per evitare di provare sentimenti per esseri umani.



zitto tu che si innammorato


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2010)

Bhe, ma io posso insegnare ad essere disumani, no???? Apro il corso e vediamo chi si iscrive!!!


----------



## evergreen (1 Agosto 2010)

statti zitto!! se vivi nell'ampolla dorata della felicita' di coppia,stai zitto...se hai qualche problema economico e nn gliel'hai ancora detto digli quello, se vuoi che nn succeda la solita cosa,che lei ti restituica la cortesia...oppure dille che pensi che ti tradisca lei..ecco magari questo!!


----------



## geisha (1 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, ma io posso insegnare ad essere disumani, no???? Apro il corso e vediamo chi si iscrive!!!


si puo' credere a tutto pure a babbo natale!!!!


----------



## Brady (2 Agosto 2010)

Lela ha detto:


> Saluto tutti quelli che hanno fatto commenti intelligenti (pochi) veramente di cuore, auguro buona fortuna alle povere cornute che mi hanno dato addosso, e mi auguro che la prossima i Vostri uomini siate in grado di tenerveli! ;-)


Di solito ignoro le persone maleducate perché non sono qui per litigare o dare sfogo al mio ego in inutili discussioni di tipo personale. Ma ogni tanto qualcuno ce la mette proprio tutta ad essere così sfacciatamente cafone che si fa fatica a resistere....
Se poi ti offre pure le risposte su un piatto d'argento...
E probabile che le suddette signore (ma il discorso si può generalizzare anche ai "cornuti" di sesso maschile come me) abbiano difficoltà a tenersi i loro uomini finché in giro ci sono... "persone come te". Non credo di dover essere più esplicito, ma posso darti un indizio: "l'hanno espugnata col trucco del cavallo....".
Comunque nessuna ha cominicato a "darti addosso". Si sono poste al livello a cui ti ponevi tu per prima. Così come ora io ti sto insultando perché tu l'hai fatto per prima. Ma che te lo dico a fà?
Quindi risalgo di livello e torno ad ignorarti con sommo piacere di etrambi....


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Povera Lela  

Bastava:*La risposta giusta a uno sciocco/a, è il silenzio.  *
( Proverbio Afgano ) 

E questo lo dico in quanto "tradita"  .


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Di solito ignoro le persone maleducate perché non sono qui per litigare o dare sfogo al mio ego in inutili discussioni di tipo personale. Ma ogni tanto qualcuno ce la mette proprio tutta ad essere così sfacciatamente cafone che si fa fatica a resistere....
> Se poi ti offre pure le risposte su un piatto d'argento...
> E probabile che le suddette signore (ma il discorso si può generalizzare anche ai "cornuti" di sesso maschile come me) abbiano difficoltà a tenersi i loro uomini finché in giro ci sono... "persone come te". Non credo di dover essere più esplicito, ma posso darti un indizio: "l'hanno espugnata col trucco del cavallo....".
> Comunque nessuna ha cominicato a "darti addosso". Si sono poste al livello a cui ti ponevi tu per prima. Così come ora io ti sto insultando perché tu l'hai fatto per prima. Ma che te lo dico a fà?
> Quindi risalgo di livello e torno ad ignorarti con sommo piacere di etrambi....


 
quoto e, se posso o quando posso, approverò


----------



## geisha (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Povera Lela
> 
> Bastava:*La risposta giusta a uno sciocco/a, è il silenzio. *
> ( Proverbio Afgano )
> ...


brava Marì ti quoto e straquoto da "traditrice"......


----------



## Grande82 (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Povera Lela
> 
> Bastava:*La risposta giusta a uno sciocco/a, è il silenzio. *
> ( Proverbio Afgano )
> ...


 giustissimo, la applico appena possibile :up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Di solito ignoro le persone maleducate perché non sono qui per litigare o dare sfogo al mio ego in inutili discussioni di tipo personale. Ma ogni tanto qualcuno ce la mette proprio tutta ad essere così sfacciatamente cafone che si fa fatica a resistere....
> Se poi ti offre pure le risposte su un piatto d'argento...
> E probabile che le suddette signore (ma il discorso si può generalizzare anche ai "cornuti" di sesso maschile come me) abbiano difficoltà a tenersi i loro uomini finché in giro ci sono... "persone come te". Non credo di dover essere più esplicito, ma posso darti un indizio: "l'hanno espugnata col trucco del cavallo....".
> Comunque nessuna ha cominicato a "darti addosso". Si sono poste al livello a cui ti ponevi tu per prima. Così come ora io ti sto insultando perché tu l'hai fatto per prima. Ma che te lo dico a fà?
> Quindi risalgo di livello e torno ad ignorarti con sommo piacere di etrambi....


Bene, dai non rovinatemi pure questa new entry, poi viene a piangere da me, come Messalina, ed è da lì che nascono certe storie...capite? Poi lo viene a sapere la Matraini e mi massacra...
Nel mio palazzo sta una fontana fantastica che si nutre delle lacrime delle traditrici bastonate, e cucino usando le braci delle incazzate contro di loro...
Che vita infame la mia.
Ma il consolatore delle afflitte doveva pur farlo qualcuno no?
Sempre là a piangere da me...


----------



## Brady (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Povera Lela
> 
> Bastava:*La risposta giusta a uno sciocco/a, è il silenzio. *
> ( Proverbio Afgano )
> ...


Il succo del discorso era proprio questo. è che non ho il dono della sintesi.
Grazie:up:


----------



## G.a.S. (4 Agosto 2010)

nuovi sviluppi per nulla rosei...
la collega mi ha trovato e contattato tramite FB... è incinta!
non di me, almeno così dice perchè secodno i suoi calcoli matematici il giorno in cui beh insomma avete capito... le dovevano venire e poi c'è stata la famosa ritirata strategica come dicevo... però mi sento sempre più uno schifo, oramai fisicamente sono una schifezza, ho costantemente crampi e la notte.. come vedete non dormo, di giorno mi "abboffo" di caffè, ho crampi alle gambe di continuo, mal di testa e vertigini tutto il giorno vado avanti ad integratori e ginseng per non addormentarmi di giorno, sono al limite della follia, il pensiero di aver contratto una malattia mi fa stare pure peggio che pensare a ciò che ho fatto... dire che mi sento la peggiore "melma" umana è niente...
adesso spengo e torno vicino a mia moglie che dorme beatamente da ore sperando che morfeo mi accolga tra le sue braccia e magari le usi per strangolarmi di modo che io non mi svegli più, anche se forse sto vivendo già in un incubo da cui non riesco a svegliarmi.
P.S. la collega mi ha chiesto l'amicizai su FB... uhm non so che fare.


----------



## Daniele (4 Agosto 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> P.S. la collega mi ha chiesto l'amicizai su FB... uhm non so che fare.


Non dargliela!
Accideti, sei nella melma davvero!!! Però, in effetti che tu sia il padre è improbabile, ma...ma... una che ha una vita del genere ti sei beccato? malato magari no, ma hai rischiato davvero.
Ah, non darle l'amicizia perchè così almeno non ti spaccherà le palle e se fosse figlio tuo, ecco, alllora sono cazzi amari, mi spiace davvero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> nuovi sviluppi per nulla rosei...
> la collega mi ha trovato e contattato tramite FB... è incinta!
> non di me, almeno così dice perchè secodno i suoi calcoli matematici il giorno in cui beh insomma avete capito... le dovevano venire e poi c'è stata la famosa ritirata strategica come dicevo... però mi sento sempre più uno schifo, oramai fisicamente sono una schifezza, ho costantemente crampi e la notte.. come vedete non dormo, di giorno mi "abboffo" di caffè, ho crampi alle gambe di continuo, mal di testa e vertigini tutto il giorno vado avanti ad integratori e ginseng per non addormentarmi di giorno, sono al limite della follia, il pensiero di aver contratto una malattia mi fa stare pure peggio che pensare a ciò che ho fatto... dire che mi sento la peggiore "melma" umana è niente...
> adesso spengo e torno vicino a mia moglie che dorme beatamente da ore sperando che morfeo mi accolga tra le sue braccia e magari le usi per strangolarmi di modo che io non mi svegli più, anche se forse sto vivendo già in un incubo da cui non riesco a svegliarmi.
> P.S. la collega mi ha chiesto l'amicizai su FB... uhm non so che fare.


Buongiorno G.a.S.,

sentire che sei in questo stato veramente pietoso mi suscita due reazioni opposte.
Da un lato mi viene da dirti brutalmente: è impossibile che per un singolo episodio tu sia ridotto così, raccontale meglio va!

Ma ponendo come presupposto che tu dica la verità mi si aprono altre due opzioni:

Fare una cosa senza verificare di esserne capaci è come tirarsi una martellata sulle dita. Anche per tradire ci vuole preparazione e tu non hai affrontato la faccenda in modo scientifico. Per questo mi viene da dirti: ben ti sta. Lascia perdere anche fb, in questo momento non sapresti gestire neanche quella cazzata.
Mi fai tanta tenerezza. So cosa significano i pensieri logoranti. Spero veramente che il bambino non sia tuo.
Sei pur sempre un essere umano, hai la mia solidarietà.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Agosto 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> nuovi sviluppi per nulla rosei...
> la collega mi ha trovato e contattato tramite FB... è incinta!
> non di me, almeno così dice perchè secodno i suoi calcoli matematici il giorno in cui beh insomma avete capito... le dovevano venire e poi c'è stata la famosa ritirata strategica come dicevo... però mi sento sempre più uno schifo, oramai fisicamente sono una schifezza, ho costantemente crampi e la notte.. come vedete non dormo, di giorno mi "abboffo" di caffè, ho crampi alle gambe di continuo, mal di testa e vertigini tutto il giorno vado avanti ad integratori e ginseng per non addormentarmi di giorno, sono al limite della follia, il pensiero di aver contratto una malattia mi fa stare pure peggio che pensare a ciò che ho fatto... dire che mi sento la peggiore "melma" umana è niente...
> adesso spengo e torno vicino a mia moglie che dorme beatamente da ore sperando che morfeo mi accolga tra le sue braccia e magari le usi per strangolarmi di modo che io non mi svegli più, anche se forse sto vivendo già in un incubo da cui non riesco a svegliarmi.
> P.S. la collega mi ha chiesto l'amicizai su FB... uhm non so che fare.


 il tuo ultimo commento mi fa pensare e credere tu sia un falso.
facendo finta che e come se... ti dico:
inutile tasciarsi la testa prima di sfasciarla.
lascia perdere l'amicizia con la collega, dille che quando nascerà il figlio vuoi un test di paternità per essere certo.
fai sesso sicuro per almeno altri 6 mesi e fai di nuovo i test, per le malattie.
decidi se vuoi dirlo a tua moglie (per me è sempre una caXXXata, ma fai tu) o meno. Fatta la scelta riga dritto. 
C'è chi fa cose peggiori di un tradimento stupido una tantum. C'è anche chi fa cose migliori. Aspira a quello e cerca di non fare altre cavolate.
Razionalità, uomo, razionalità e sangue freddo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2010)

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
o
:yoga:​


----------



## G.a.S. (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il tuo ultimo commento mi fa pensare e credere tu sia un falso.


 quanto vorrei che lo fosse...


----------



## G.a.S. (5 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma ponendo come presupposto che tu dica la verità mi si aprono altre due opzioni:
> 
> Fare una cosa senza verificare di esserne capaci è come tirarsi una martellata sulle dita. Anche per tradire ci vuole preparazione e tu non hai affrontato la faccenda in modo scientifico. Per questo mi viene da dirti: ben ti sta. Lascia perdere anche fb, in questo momento non sapresti gestire neanche quella cazzata.
> Mi fai tanta tenerezza. So cosa significano i pensieri logoranti. Spero veramente che il bambino non sia tuo.


 1. ma da uno che si è sposato con la ragazza con cui ha perso la verginità, e che non è mai stato con un'altra prima, manco un bacio, cosa ti aspetteresti??? che fosse il neo-Rodolfo Valentino???? FB..... ovviamente è stata opportunamente "ignorata" a dire il vero ho soospeso il mio account per stare sereno non voglio neanche essere contattabile... tanto chi conta davvero ha modo di contattarmi nella vita reale.
2. cito testualmente dalla mail ricevuta "credevo che avrei macchiato le lenzuola visto che ero già 2gg in ritardo" diciamo che mi mette l'anima in pace ALMENO per questo... i pensieri logoranti... beh guarda a che ora io scrivo di solito e beh frse capisci "quanto" sono logoranti, almeno immaginalo se puoi.
Voi direte per un errore ti stai facendo questo???
beh si, purtroppo si, sapeste come siamo stati bene stasera io e mia moglie, ho preso in prestito la vespa di mio fratello, e siamo andati in costiera, prima a mangiare su un paesino una fantastica insalatona con bruschette e poi un caffè in riva al mare, ci siamo divertiti ed abbiamo riso tanto, ci è sembrato di tornare ai tempi dell'università quando facevamo filone al corso... magari di analisi 1, e scappavamo al mare, che belle sensazioni, per un po' ho dimenticato tutto... poi siamo andati a letto, lei dorme beata, io... ho detto che dovevo riparare il notebook... che in effetti oggi è morto!!! ma in realtà come sempre da quasi un mese non riesco a dormire e mi rinchiudo nello studio a guardare le foto di noi 2, a piangere e soffrire, il tempo spero mi aiuti ad imparare a convivere con questo mio errore che spero di riuscire a tacere per sempre, per chi vuole cose più "dettagliate", non so cosa rispondere, per me il tutto è avvolto in un alone non mi sembra neanche reale, il giorno dopo ho realmente dubitato che fosse vero, ed ancora non riesco a capire come sia stato possibile... quindi se mi chiedete di più mi spiace non so rispondere, se volete sapere se tra me e la collega ci sia stato qualcosa prima beh non lo so, forse l'ho guardata, ma sono sposato non sono gay, le belle donne mi piacciono non posso farci nulla, ci siamo offerti qualche volta un caffè al distributore, ma l'ho fatto con decine di colleghi non l'ho mai visto come un flirt-are o altro... ma io cosa ne so di queste cose qua??? allora mi sarei dovuto portare al letto pure il collega coi baffi che mi scrocca sempre il caffè e mi offre le sigarette quando sa che non fumo??? scusate lo sproloquio ma da solo a pensare i pensieri si accavallano... e vi USO per sfogarmi, per non tenere tutto dentro altrimenti impazzisco.
ditemi esiste un modo per dimenticare???


----------



## Daniele (5 Agosto 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> allora mi sarei dovuto portare al letto pure il collega coi baffi che mi scrocca sempre il caffè e mi offre le sigarette quando sa che non fumo???


Buonissima idea :up: Sicuramente il collega con i baffi e magari il maglioncino naturale addossonon ti avrebbero fatto venire di questi sensi di colpa...ma solo conati di vomito!!! oh, se vuoi espiare, vai pure :rotfl:
Dai su che tento di tirarti su il morale, se il messaggio della collega è così vuol dire che tu non sei padre praticamente di certo, però allora mi chiedo, che ci fa una donna ad avere questa disinvoltura a scopeggarsi persone e poi rimanere incinta??? Poi senza precauzioni anche da malattie...visto che lo ha fatto con te c'è da pensare che lo abbia fatto anche con altri e sinceramente una casa di possibili malattie così la eviterei come una lebbrosa.  G.a.S., non sei Rodolfo Valentino...per fortuna tua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> 1. ma da uno che si è sposato con la ragazza con cui ha perso la verginità, e che non è mai stato con un'altra prima, manco un bacio, cosa ti aspetteresti??? che fosse il neo-Rodolfo Valentino???? FB..... ovviamente è stata opportunamente "ignorata" a dire il vero ho soospeso il mio account per stare sereno non voglio neanche essere contattabile... tanto chi conta davvero ha modo di contattarmi nella vita reale.
> 2. cito testualmente dalla mail ricevuta "credevo che avrei macchiato le lenzuola visto che ero già 2gg in ritardo" diciamo che mi mette l'anima in pace ALMENO per questo... i pensieri logoranti... beh guarda a che ora io scrivo di solito e beh frse capisci "quanto" sono logoranti, almeno immaginalo se puoi.
> Voi direte per un errore ti stai facendo questo???
> beh si, purtroppo si, sapeste come siamo stati bene stasera io e mia moglie, ho preso in prestito la vespa di mio fratello, e siamo andati in costiera, prima a mangiare su un paesino una fantastica insalatona con bruschette e poi un caffè in riva al mare, ci siamo divertiti ed abbiamo riso tanto, ci è sembrato di tornare ai tempi dell'università quando facevamo filone al corso... magari di analisi 1, e scappavamo al mare, che belle sensazioni, per un po' ho dimenticato tutto... poi siamo andati a letto, lei dorme beata, io... ho detto che dovevo riparare il notebook... che in effetti oggi è morto!!! ma in realtà come sempre da quasi un mese non riesco a dormire e mi rinchiudo nello studio a guardare le foto di noi 2, a piangere e soffrire, il tempo spero mi aiuti ad imparare a convivere con questo mio errore che spero di riuscire a tacere per sempre, per chi vuole cose più "dettagliate", non so cosa rispondere, per me il tutto è avvolto in un alone non mi sembra neanche reale, il giorno dopo ho realmente dubitato che fosse vero, ed ancora non riesco a capire come sia stato possibile... quindi se mi chiedete di più mi spiace non so rispondere, se volete sapere se tra me e la collega ci sia stato qualcosa prima beh non lo so, forse l'ho guardata, ma sono sposato non sono gay, le belle donne mi piacciono non posso farci nulla, ci siamo offerti qualche volta un caffè al distributore, ma l'ho fatto con decine di colleghi non l'ho mai visto come un flirt-are o altro... ma io cosa ne so di queste cose qua??? allora mi sarei dovuto portare al letto pure il collega coi baffi che mi scrocca sempre il caffè e mi offre le sigarette quando sa che non fumo??? scusate lo sproloquio ma da solo a pensare i pensieri si accavallano... e vi USO per sfogarmi, per non tenere tutto dentro altrimenti impazzisco.
> ditemi esiste un modo per dimenticare???


 Mi pare altamente improbabile che, con il coito interrotto, tu possa averla messa incinta.
Non dimenticare, visto che ti è servito per apprezzare di più quel che hai.


----------



## G.a.S. (12 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Buonissima idea :up: Sicuramente il collega con i baffi e magari il maglioncino naturale addossonon ti avrebbero fatto venire di questi sensi di colpa...ma solo conati di vomito!!! oh, se vuoi espiare, vai pure :rotfl:
> Dai su che tento di tirarti su il morale, se il messaggio della collega è così vuol dire che tu non sei padre praticamente di certo, però allora mi chiedo, che ci fa una donna ad avere questa disinvoltura a scopeggarsi persone e poi rimanere incinta??? Poi senza precauzioni anche da malattie...visto che lo ha fatto con te c'è da pensare che lo abbia fatto anche con altri e sinceramente una casa di possibili malattie così la eviterei come una lebbrosa.  G.a.S., non sei Rodolfo Valentino...per fortuna tua.


bah citando sempre la sua mail Lei ha detto di non aver MAI tradito il suo uomo e che quella sera non sa come possa esser successo e mi chiede di DIMENTICARE perchè Lei l'ha già fatto e se possibile di rimanere semplicemente amici che condividono un segreto che non deve MAI venire alla luce...
cmq siccome io con la testa non mi sento tranquillo ho prenotato una vistia da un andrologo diciamo per un "controllo" ed un tampone per essere un po' più sereno, già che ci sono intendo fare anche un test di fertilità, anche perchè sono 2 anni, è vero che per qualche mese... NIENTE, però prima e dopo diciamo che ci siamo impegnati ma il figlio non arriva, fosse per me staremm bene così tutto sommato, anzi con i debiti appena estinti ed il progetto di un mutuo non mi sembra un'idea geniale quela di acere un figlio però mia moglie ha questo desiderio che non mi ha mai tenuto nascosto, anche prima del matrimonio, e gli accordi erano che avremmo fatto di tutto per averne almeno uno... un po' mi sento pronto ad esser padre, so' di aver fatto una caxxata, ma adesso è il momento di metter la testa a posto e pensare alla mia famiglia, quella che c'è e quella che spero ci sarà.
Mia moglie mi ha chiesto come mai da un po' di tempo a questa parte sono particolarmente affettuoso e pieno di attenzioni, bah io mi sento un pochino meno oppresso finalmente questo è vero, probabilmente sono i sensi di colpa, probabilmente è la ritrovata "passione" tra di noi, però adesso le cose non vanno male tra noi. Spero continui così.


----------



## G.a.S. (12 Agosto 2010)

ah.... domani partiamo per GARDALAND... siam bambinoni cresciuti, le giostre ci piacciono


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

gas ho letto il tuo 3d.
Mi ha colpito il fatto che hai sposato la tua prima donna...
Io spero che visto che ti è andata bene, questo non sia il primo tradimento di tanti.
Poi che hai fatto strabene a star zitto te lo hanno detto tutti prima di me.
Buone vacanze


----------



## G.a.S. (17 Settembre 2010)

Son passati un po' di giorni
le cose tra me e mia moglie funzionano
la collega è un ricordo sbiadito di una notte di follia che spero un giorno di dimenticare completamente....
Facebook... il mio account è disabilitato a tempo indeterminato
oggi ho avuto la nomina in una scuola un po' lontanuccia dal centro città... però sto più sereno 
Grazie per essere stati la mia valvola di sfogo quella necessità che sentivo di parlarne l'avete soddisfatta in pieno, a chi mi considera uno stroxo senza cuore per quello che ho fatto do pienamente ragione, il pentimento c'è l'assoluzione personale non c'è però adesso ci convivo e da almeno una quindicina di giorni non ci pensavo manco più!


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Son passati un po' di giorni
> le cose tra me e mia moglie funzionano
> la collega è un ricordo sbiadito di una notte di follia che spero un giorno di dimenticare completamente....
> Facebook... il mio account è disabilitato a tempo indeterminato
> ...


 
non ci pensi più fino alla prossima sbandata.....:carneval::carneval:


no dai scherzo!


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Son passati un po' di giorni
> le cose tra me e mia moglie funzionano
> la collega è un ricordo sbiadito di una notte di follia che spero un giorno di dimenticare completamente....
> Facebook... il mio account è disabilitato a tempo indeterminato
> ...


 Ciao Gas, mi fa molto piacere per te!!! :up:
Tanti auguri per il futuro!!


----------



## Amarax (17 Settembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Son passati un po' di giorni
> *le cose tra me e mia moglie funzionano*
> la collega è un ricordo sbiadito di una notte di follia che spero un giorno di dimenticare completamente....
> Facebook... il mio account è disabilitato a tempo indeterminato
> ...




Queste sono  le cose più importanti :up:
auguri.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Son passati un po' di giorni
> le cose tra me e mia moglie funzionano
> la collega è un ricordo sbiadito di una notte di follia che spero un giorno di dimenticare completamente....
> Facebook... il mio account è disabilitato a tempo indeterminato
> ...



Bravo, continua cosi! :up:


----------



## G.a.S. (10 Dicembre 2010)

*Chi ha la coscienza pulita . . . ha cattiva memoria.
ed io ho una buona memoria... ultimamente sono stato a rimuginare su quello he ho fatto... perchè le cose vanno meglio, stiamo bene ed io adesso sono ancora più sconfortato e non riesco a capire il perchè di quel mio gesto... bah, forse sono paranoico ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito.

*


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Chi ha la coscienza pulita . . . ha cattiva memoria.
> ed io ho una buona memoria... ultimamente sono stato a rimuginare su quello he ho fatto... perchè le cose vanno meglio, stiamo bene ed io adesso sono ancora più sconfortato e non riesco a capire il perchè di quel mio gesto... bah, forse sono paranoico* ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito.
> 
> *


esagerato  ma posso capire il senso di colpa.
errare humanum est ...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> *Chi ha la coscienza pulita . . . ha cattiva memoria.
> ed io ho una buona memoria... ultimamente sono stato a rimuginare su quello he ho fatto... perchè le cose vanno meglio, stiamo bene ed io adesso sono ancora più sconfortato e non riesco a capire il perchè di quel mio gesto... bah, forse sono paranoico ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito.
> 
> *


Ego te absolvo...
Vai in pace fratello G.a.S.
Rimugina qua rimugina là finirai che lei è lì accanto che ti parla e neanche la stai a sentire...

Guardami negli occhi XD.
Non è che sei andato a dirglielo e lei ti ha fanculizzato? Eh


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> esagerato  ma posso capire il senso di colpa.
> errare humanum est ...


Vero...ma che rabbia che fa capire di sbagliare e non sapere come mai si sbaglia eh?


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guardami negli occhi XD.
> *Non è che sei andato a dirglielo *e lei ti ha fanculizzato? Eh


Questo sarebbe imperdonabile!


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...ma che rabbia che fa capire di sbagliare *e non sapere come mai si sbaglia eh?*


mah siamo sicuri? di non sapere mai veramente il motivo di certe scelte?


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> *Chi ha la coscienza pulita . . . ha cattiva memoria.*
> *ed io ho una buona memoria... ultimamente sono stato a rimuginare su quello he ho fatto... perchè le cose vanno meglio, stiamo bene ed io adesso sono ancora più sconfortato e non riesco a capire il perchè di quel mio gesto... bah, forse sono paranoico ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito.*


 Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> *Chi ha la coscienza pulita . . . ha cattiva memoria.
> ed io ho una buona memoria... ultimamente sono stato a rimuginare su quello he ho fatto... perchè le cose vanno meglio, stiamo bene ed io adesso sono ancora più sconfortato e non riesco a capire il perchè di quel mio gesto... bah, forse sono paranoico ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito.
> 
> *


Sono i rimorsi che ti mordono, ti comprendo  va che ti e' andata bene, vai avanti e tantissimi auguri  .


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2010)

Il solito dilemma, meglio vivere di rimpianti o di rimorsi?


----------



## fatata56 (10 Dicembre 2010)

Confessare una "sbandata" serve solo per placare i sensi di colpa del traditore e spazzare via in un nano secondo anni di serenità e di equilibri.
Io non vorrei mai sapere se mio merito ha avuto una sbandata o più sbandate, finché non fa mancare nulla a me preferisco rimanere nell'ignoranza.. può sembrare un discorso cinico, ma io invece credo ""realistico".
Una volta ho chiesto a un uomo molto più adulto di me se non si fosse mai preso una sbandata  e lui mi rispose "tante curve, ma non sono mai uscito di strada..." beh, può sembrare strano per certi versi ma penso che la sua sia stata comunque una forma di fedeltà, magari non verso la moglie ma verso sé stesso e le promesse fatte sì...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Confessare una "sbandata" serve solo per placare i sensi di colpa del traditore e spazzare via in un nano secondo anni di serenità e di equilibri.
> Io non vorrei mai sapere se mio merito ha avuto una sbandata o più sbandate, finché non fa mancare nulla a me preferisco rimanere nell'ignoranza.. può sembrare un discorso cinico, ma io invece credo ""realistico".
> Una volta ho chiesto a un uomo molto più adulto di me se non si fosse mai preso una sbandata  e lui mi rispose "tante curve, ma non sono mai uscito di strada..." beh, può sembrare strano per certi versi ma penso che la sua sia stata comunque una forma di fedeltà, magari non verso la moglie ma verso sé stesso e le promesse fatte sì...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEH-95X7qxU


----------



## Illuso (11 Dicembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> *Chi ha la coscienza pulita . . . ha cattiva memoria.*
> *ed io ho una buona memoria... ultimamente sono stato a rimuginare su quello he ho fatto... perchè le cose vanno meglio, stiamo bene ed io adesso sono ancora più sconfortato e non riesco a capire il perchè di quel mio gesto... bah, forse sono paranoico ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito.*


Cosa vuol dire, ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito? sarebbe ora che smettessi di pensare a cosa vuoi tu, pensa a cosa vuole lei e daglielo, dopo quella porcheria che le hai fatto, come minimo stai concentrato su di lei, e non su di te, e se per caso quello che volevi dire è: non ce la faccio a supportare il peso di quello che ho fatto da solo, ora le confesso tutto, il consiglio è NON CI PENSARE NEMMENO, portati dentro le tue colpe e muto...


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Come suggerito apro una nuova discussione pr raccontarvi la mia storia...
> senza preamboli, senza essere più falso di quanto mi ritengo...
> Era l'inizio di luglio, una cena tra colleghi, un passaggio chiesto, un po' troppo brilli per renderci conto di ciò che accadeva ed eravamo nudi su un letto, il suo compagno/convivente fuori con gli amici, mia moglie a casa che dormiva.
> Io adesso con il dubbio se parlare e far soffrire possa o meno servire a qualcosa, oppure tacere e tentare di dimenticare perchè forse è la cosa migliore, da un lato trovo ingiusto mentirle mi sembra di continuare a tradire, in  tanti anni le uniche bugie dette sono state quelle sui "regali",  insomma più per scherzo che per altro, e adesso mi ritrovo a non dire, a  tacere... è nuovo per me, il nostro rapporto è sempre stato sincero,  sono 20gg oramai che è accaduto quello che non vorrei fosse mai stato,  sono 20gg in cui lei si è accorta di qualcosa di strano in me, mi chiede  ed io rispondo che sono solo stanco, e continuano le bugie...
> ...



Serve a mettere il culo nelle pedate, si.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire, ma non riesco a passarci sopra a quel che Le ho fatto... sono una schifezza di essere umano e non la merito? sarebbe ora che smettessi di pensare a cosa vuoi tu, pensa a cosa vuole lei e daglielo, dopo quella porcheria che le hai fatto, come minimo stai concentrato su di lei, e non su di te, e se per caso quello che volevi dire è: non ce la faccio a supportare il peso di quello che ho fatto da solo, ora le confesso tutto, il consiglio è NON CI PENSARE NEMMENO, portati dentro le tue colpe e muto...


quoto
e aggiungo
impara dal tuo errore perchè non si ripeta (magari in altre forme)
impara che non sei "perfetto" per migliorarti senza pretendere la perfezione
e quando ti troverai a trovere insopportabile un difetto di tua moglie, ricorda il tuo


----------



## G.a.S. (17 Febbraio 2011)

Hola boys!
quel 6 Luglio è lontano, tanto lontano, sia nel tempo che nei ricordi.
Mi ero quasi dimenticato di questa discussione, oggi per caso ho visto un riferimento in FB alla parola tradimento e...
Comnque, NO, Sereni, non ho parlato, ho taciuto e non sono stato sfanculizzato...
Ho cercato di essere un marito migliore, mi è piaciuto il concetto tante curve nessuna sbandata  amen io sono uscito fuori strada ma ho un'utilitaria cazzuta e sono di nuovo in carreggiata e intendo rimanerci, diciamo che ho cambiato le gomme e vado più prudentemente.
la tipa beh.. so che una volta è stata sul luogo del lavoro ma io non ero in servizio quindi sono mesi che non la vedo e non mi dispiace affatto...
Nel frattempo stiamo aspettando che la banca eroghi il mutuo.
la casa l'abbiam trovata non è una reggia ma sarà il nostro nido, per ora niente figli,  tentativi se pur pochi li stiam facendo, ma tra i suoi 2 lavori ed i miei 3 non è il massimo della vita.
Scusate se vi ho usato come valvola di sfogo ma non avete neanche idea di quanto mi siete stati utili, i giudizi e le critiche li accetto, e mi sono meritato tutto, ma in ogni caso ci tengo a dirvi GRAZIE di tutto cuore per avermi ascoltato/letto.
un Saluto :up:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> Hola boys!
> quel 6 Luglio è lontano, tanto lontano, sia nel tempo che nei ricordi.
> Mi ero quasi dimenticato di questa discussione, oggi per caso ho visto un riferimento in FB alla parola tradimento e...
> Comnque, NO, Sereni, non ho parlato, ho taciuto e non sono stato sfanculizzato...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up:



:up::up:


----------



## Illuso (17 Febbraio 2011)

:up:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up:





Mari' ha detto:


> :up::up:





Illuso ha detto:


> :up:


vedi?
illustrando a minosse l'utilità del forum ho preterito la multiforme e sfaccettata fantasia  :carneval:


----------



## G.a.S. (11 Luglio 2011)

dopo un anno...
la casa l'abbiamo comprata, è il nostro nido.
Ho sbagliato e son pentito ma lo porterò nella tomba.
Adesso siamo entrambi disoccupati, speriamo di tornare a lavorare a settembre... incrociamo le dita.
i figli.... beh qui c'è  la nota dolente, forse Mia Moglie non può averne ha un'esagerata quantità di ormoni maschili, il che spiega il suo fisico possente e il suo tormento "pilifero" con annessi i soldi spesi ogni settimana di estetista 
ora vediamo come comportarci...
cmq un anno dopo io, scusatemi, ma sono felice di essere al fianco di una donna che amo alla follia.


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2011)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> dopo un anno...
> la casa l'abbiamo comprata, è il nostro nido.
> Ho sbagliato e son pentito ma lo porterò nella tomba.
> Adesso siamo entrambi disoccupati, speriamo di tornare a lavorare a settembre... incrociamo le dita.
> ...


Mi fa piacere sentirti piuttosto sereno. :up:
Per il problema dell'irsutismo, ha provato a levarli con il laser/luce pulsata? Dura molto di più e non fa male.
Una mia amica ha dei problemi ormonali fortissimi (roba che dopo la cera le ricrescevano dopo due giorni), ma con un particolare tipo di laser li ha completamente eliminati da sotto al mento e zona pre-inguine laterale.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere sentirti piuttosto sereno. :up:
> Per il problema dell'irsutismo, ha provato a levarli con il laser/luce pulsata? Dura molto di più e non fa male.
> Una mia amica ha dei problemi ormonali fortissimi (roba che dopo la cera le ricrescevano dopo due giorni), ma con un particolare tipo di laser li ha completamente eliminati da sotto al mento e zona pre-inguine laterale.


quoto 

e per il fatto dei figli
esistono cure apposite che si possono tentare

molti anni fa una mia amica aveva questo problema e dopo una cura (non brevissima) lo risolse ed ebbe 2 bambini (il secondo senza particolari difficoltà)
oggi ci sono sicuramente ulteriori opportunità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Luglio 2011)

Propongo una cura a base di *cioccolato* e *Beautiful*.

Il cioccolato contiene una serie di sostanze femminilizzanti, fra di questi eccipienti per la produzione cellulite. Beautiful invece riprogramma la mente a un livello sufficientemente banale, dove il proprio mondo di fantasia gioca un ruolo importante. 

Nonostante io abbia usato i termini sbagliati, qualche verità c'è. Soprattutto nel cioccolato. E' vero che molte donne vanno matte per questo dolce, perché contiene sostanze importanti per mantenere l'apparato femminile in buone condizioni rotfl:scusate mi è scappato), ma è anche vero che chi ne consuma molto perde maschilità mrgreen: ops!).

L'unico reale problema del cioccolato è che si ingrassa parecchio. Quindi mi accodo alla proposta di Amoremio di provare con cure alternative. Ad esempio agopuntura funziona benissimo per questo genere di patologie anche a breve termine.


----------

